# Your best picture of your car



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Having just read Nocturnals thread, it occoured to me we should have a "Single picture thread"

Something tells me we've done one of these before, but I can't find it.

So

Post ONE picture of your car. It can be a proffesional shot, or one you took and simply liked etc. but post it up on here.

Mook


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Well, I just posted mine up, so I might as well start this.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i'll pitch in with...


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

its not as good as nocturnal's but for now its one of my favourites


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

heres mine.......


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

one of my favorites..:smokin:


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

can we "sticky" this, so as it wont get lost?:smokin:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

done

less talky, more piccy


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

the image quality is shite, but this is my favorite angle to look at my car at. I could stand in this spot for hours, chain smoking and plotting my next stage of mods...

And yes, the front plate retracts. ordered from Japan. Photo radar out here only shoots from the front.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Here's one that i like


----------



## Al_Star (Aug 22, 2007)

taken by Paul Creed last summer


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Just taken this one today which I rather like, taken because it shows my new sponsors logos (localchips.com)


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Here's mine.
Not my car, but I've taken the Photo.
And Yes, my fist is inside the 120mm Pipe


----------



## martin w (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Here's my favourite pic of mine at the moment.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Anyone who has seen my car after a hard day's work will know it looks better from a distance :chuckle:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Heres one of mine


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## Richf (Feb 8, 2007)

one of my current favs


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

I need to remember to drive to a nice scenic location next time before i take a pic!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

sky 1T, are those 20" rims??


----------



## deeznutz (Jan 28, 2002)




----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

kismetcapitan said:


> sky 1T, are those 20" rims??


I wish! They're the tiny 19's  see side on pic here, 2nd post down: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/24434-pics-wheels-cars-please-girls-boys-28.html or here: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/97298-valeted-my-34-today.html


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Mine, taken at a Helsby NW meet by Rob Smith


----------



## nino_brown (Mar 23, 2006)

Hello


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Many beautiful 33's!!!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

My favorite, we all know who took this pic!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Probably the best picture taken of mine so far :nervous:


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

*32*


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

*33*


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

*34*


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

If anyone has last years GTROC calander they may recognise this one, it is still one of my favourite pictures of the old girl


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)




----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

About two years old now & there have been some updates since ... I desperately need to do some new photos


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

need some better pics, and a good polish


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

For the Track










For the Street





















Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Not mine but the two most iconic R33 GTR street cars IMHO
















Smokey :smokin:


----------



## RHDJapan (Jan 12, 2006)

*BCNR33*

Stopping by the container yard in Yokohama, we took a moment to snap our Tokyo Inner-City Cruiser.


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

one of my favorite 









Tony


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

here is mine


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

The best picture i have of my 34.


Terje.


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

kismetcapitan said:


> the image quality is shite, but this is my favorite angle to look at my car at. I could stand in this spot for hours, chain smoking and plotting my next stage of mods...
> 
> And yes, the front plate retracts. ordered from Japan. Photo radar out here only shoots from the front.


Fark! dats so cool! hahaa, ever since i first got my licence i always dreamed of having a gadget like this where u cud trigger it from the cabin!! 

Any link for info on this??


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

My S14  I love this pic, only downside is the quality is really shit becuase it was taken from my 2mega pixel camera on my phone! Color editing was also done from the phone, so considering that, not too bad!  Sorry about the size as if it was any larger, u wud see alot of imperfections haha


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

These are the best at the moment, in my opinion.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Here are my favs:


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*PIC*

Like this pic but i have loads of just my engine that i really like.


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Mic1000 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thats my Car..:chuckle:


----------



## Raiju (May 18, 2008)

This is my favourite at the moment...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2007)

Here is a few from my favorites.



Cheers


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

I kinda like this one too...:chuckle:


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

[/QUOTE]

My old GTR at Brands hatch,they are side lights by the way if you touch the brakes at this point you are a second away from hitting the kitty litter.


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

DarkChild: Whata mint car!! Even with a close up shot like that, its flawless!!

How do u keep the rear of ur white R34 GTR that clean!? I mean even mine with just Stage 1 mods, im constantly cleaning the rear! uke: 

Mind you, its been de-catted....


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Addicted2Boost,
Thanks! :thumbsup: 
Umm, I just give her a good wash every time I spot dirt on her. Leaves little room for stains to build up.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Seem to remember this being on my drive once or twice...


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

Thought this was meant to be best picture, not pictures 

Ok, car is no longer mine, hopefully David won't mind me posting this up but this was my favourite picture during my ownership........holding the taisan up round brands 

Had this blown up on canvas and now hangs on the wall at home much to my Mrs' annoyance


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

Took this one about a month ago...just waiting for the CE28ns to go on now! :thumbsup: 

UK Middlehurst Motorsport Vspec Nov 1997...love it to bits.


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

the best i could find at mo







[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I could have sworn that Mookistar said one pic.

What is wrong with you people?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

some nice looking GTRS!


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

My car when it were 100% original.


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

johnny_0 said:


> My car when it were 100% original.


more like 99%, except the exhaust:chuckle: 

Nice pics!!


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

WPL said:


> more like 99%, except the exhaust:chuckle:
> 
> Nice pics!!


ehm, right.


----------



## Berejen (Nov 28, 2006)

This is mine !!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

moleman said:


> I could have sworn that Mookistar said one pic.
> 
> What is wrong with you people?


English is wasted on these cretins!


JOKE!!!!

Seriously though, your BEST PIC only please. One pic!

mook


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

RIP


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

I know I have posted my fav pic before but I was surfing on my picturetrail-website through some older pics I have taken one or two years ago and saw this one of my GTR...I like this one alot.


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Thanks to Suzi and G.:thumbsup:


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

The best of mine I think!


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Heres mine so far


----------



## phunky_monkey (Jun 27, 2008)

Joker: Top pic mate!


----------



## iksvo (Sep 29, 2006)

Sold it. But here was mine...


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Best pic this year as weather has been crap.


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't have a worthy one of the 34 yet, but here is one of my ex 32.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Some of DCD's pics are truly stunning, but as I am not sure of the copyright on them, if you can forgive the ad content, I'll go with this one that Ben for some reason posted earlier today.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

And the UK car with the old wheels on it.


----------



## yokohamaGTR (Jul 19, 2008)

*dark grey GTR*

OK just joined GTROC and this is my first post hope I get it right...


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

Well Here's my best picture i guess.. 

For my R-33 GTS25T









For my JZX90 Chaser Tourer V (Taken By: HyRev)









For my JZX100 Chaser Tourer V (Taken by:Vihis)


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Its meant to be one pic of your car, but its hard as my fave pic is part of a sequence, so, err, tough...


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

I'll add a little light-hearted humour to this....

2008 Le mans wagon "eSpace Shuttle - Shatlantis" 
Coming in to land









2007 Le mans wagon "Back to the drawing board" 
The doc on the run from the Lebanese









Ian


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

yokohamaGTR said:


> OK just joined GTROC and this is my first post hope I get it right...


very beautiful GTR,

what is the color code for this one?


----------



## yokohamaGTR (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks Dohc - it's the dark metal grey. not sure of the code, but its one of only two greys the other is the titanium grey. in my view this color (and also black) matches very well the dark wheels on the black/premium editions.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

I have not seen a good picture of that r35 colour yet and it looks stunning. Very nice car, have fun with it.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

This one made me fall in love with mine



And I hope to be seeing her back soon as she's been at the shop to get MOT'ted for almost 6 months now, and I only saw her ones in that time as it's a long drive from where I live :bawling:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Liking this one recently


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Are those GT1's your track wheels G???


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I may be wrong but i don`t even think they are his wheels


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

LOL, you are indeed wrong Mike  

They're not Mr Mole's...but he did help me hunt down a non battered set (which wasn't easy) after I borrowed his at the Ring last year :thumbsup: 

That's the plan Scott yes, although I've not actually used them yet !


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Snowfiend said:


> Liking this one recently


Looks nice, shame about the blue cam cover.


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

bobwoolmer said:


>


i like this alot..... not keen on 3 spokes, maybe the work meister S1's would suite more, but thats just me........

still, a very fine chariot!!!!!!


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

*http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/3186/fffrc0.jpg*


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

no idea how i screwed ^^^ that up..


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

yokohamaGTR said:


> OK just joined GTROC and this is my first post hope I get it right...


Very beautiful!!! I love how dark it is in the picture. Is it still that dark in the sunlight as well??


----------



## MattR32 (Jul 9, 2008)

Just polished


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Hmmm..... well, I guess here's one of mine.


----------



## JEB (Aug 19, 2007)

*Nice weather !! time to bring it out*


----------



## Mr Disklok (Aug 4, 2006)

On our way back from the Monaco GP this year so its a tad filfy


----------



## Mike S (Jul 22, 2008)

Found this online eBay. Not mine but it look awsome!


----------



## MattR32 (Jul 9, 2008)

I like this one as well


----------



## PHASEONE (Aug 21, 2005)

*Now sold & replaced with a Stagea*


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

I like this picture too, if ever there was a car that said "don;t mess with me" then this is it!


----------



## JETGTR (Sep 15, 2007)

My 94 GTR32


----------



## Ross9 (Apr 16, 2008)

Taken just after I got it, been busy driving it so no updated pics yet, still looks the same though.


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

This one is one of my best ones of the lm









and this picture of my 32 taken by jodi


----------



## west gtr (Jul 18, 2008)

HI Folks dont know if this is goona work its my first attempt!!


----------



## west gtr (Jul 18, 2008)

Bugger!! gonna have to try again! sorry!


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

I guess it's this one


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Mine:


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

EvolutionVI said:


> Mine:


Wow... thats nice...:thumbsup: 

What wheels have you got? offset?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

WPL said:


> Wow... thats nice...:thumbsup:
> 
> What wheels have you got? offset?


9,5x19 offset 12 TE37 with 275/30/19 Toyo´s


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

My favourite to date...


----------



## west gtr (Jul 18, 2008)

*thank you very much in deeed -*



andreasgtr said:


> I guess it's this one


Cheers!! Still trying to find my way around these forums!! I have some other pics will attempt to put them on this site!!:bowdown1:


----------



## west gtr (Jul 18, 2008)

*more pics - might just have got it this time!!!*

[EMAIL="[url=http://img359.imageshack.us/my.php?image=r33gtrvspec4pb0.jpg][img=http://img359.imageshack.us/img359/3949/r33gtrvspec4pb0.th.jpg][/url]"][url=http://img373.imageshack.us/my.php?image=r33gtrvspec3yj0.jpg][img=http://img373.imageshack.us/img373/6131/r33gtrvspec3yj0.th.jpg][/url][/EMAIL]


andreasgtr said:


> I guess it's this one


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

This is my old banger!


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

a bigger pic hopefully!


----------



## west gtr (Jul 18, 2008)

mate thats a mean looking gtr any other pics??


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

lets try another pic! ^^ cheers mate!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

ANDY H said:


> lets try another pic! ^^ cheers mate!


That pic is still to small Andy, besides they will never do your car Justice, absolutely stunning mate :thumbsup: 









Smokey :clap:


----------



## west gtr (Jul 18, 2008)

The car looks clean and mean!!


----------



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

here is one of the best ive got , not the greatest but i like it .....


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

ANDY H said:


> lets try another pic! ^^ cheers mate!




























I´ve got some more of your GTR Andy since last year TOTB :thumbsup:


----------



## west gtr (Jul 18, 2008)

Now thats showing its true colours - certainly looks the part any engine pics? and any engine mods?? (Silly question)!!


----------



## west gtr (Jul 18, 2008)

mate your car is PHAT!!!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

west gtr said:


> mate your car is PHAT!!!



An adjective used in pop culture to express approval. Hence, someone or something that is phat could be entertaining, intelligent, attractive or otherwise to be admired. When the word first surfaced in the 1960s, men generally used it to describe attractive, or "fine", women. This meaning of phat has been assigned numerous backronym meanings, most commonly Pretty, Hot And Tight, but also including others such as "Pretty Hips, Ass and Tits", "Pretty, Hot, and Tempting," and "Pretty, Hot And Thick." Also meaning, "Pretty Hot and Tasty." or "perfect hips and thighs" 

are you sure about that?






Smokey


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

....less talk on this thread please...and single pic posts only!!! :banned: 

...as per original thread. :chuckle: 

Cheers. :repost:


----------



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

[/IMG]


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

EvolutionVI said:


> Mine:


more pics please she's lovely ...........


----------



## costadelsol (Jul 14, 2005)

Pic of my R32 just after I brought her in, few changes down out side now, but not much, all under the bonnett

Tell me what ya think









now










Oh and for sale guys


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

This is better than my previous picture post.....


----------



## boppa (May 31, 2006)

My new favourite


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

It ain't loading for me Boppa!


----------



## west gtr (Jul 18, 2008)

*I love the picture of your car.*



bobwoolmer said:


> more pics please she's lovely ...........


It's a R34 of course any more pics???


----------



## shade (Nov 28, 2006)

This is my favorite at the moment,


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)




----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

Probally my favorite to this date.


----------



## wabbs (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello i'm french

I did not find the right section to introduce myself (I'm french lol) 

Here's one of my preferred photos


----------



## jjpea (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice wheels, can we get a side shot or one from a corner with the wheels cut?
NICE


aferx said:


> Here's one that i like


----------



## jjpea (Aug 25, 2007)

Here is mine for now. I can't wait for next week.......


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Here's one that i like as well


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

aferx said:


> Here's one that i like as well



That is one dam lovely R33 fella as I said at the ACE CAFE, the photo sets it off nicely :bowdown1:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Cheers


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

One of my favorite ones of my old R34


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

In her current state this would have to be my favorite.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

bobwoolmer said:


> more pics please she's lovely ...........


Yes mate,its a lovely car,maybe its gone next week,making way for the new GTR

Check this thread for more pics :thumbsup:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)




----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Still my favourite


----------



## lindros2 (Aug 14, 2008)

*"I need an SLR..."*


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Amazing number plate :chuckle: Thats still a nice picture, it looks very mean.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I have a new favourite pic,shoot by "Joker69" on here:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

lindros2 said:


>


Don't tell me that's your real Georgia number plate . . :clap::clap:
That's a stunning car and the best numberplate I have ever seen . . .:thumbsup:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

With the other set of wheels... now which looks better with rainbow, white or gold? 
Post #80 in this thread, p6?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

gtrlux said:


> Don't tell me that's your real Georgia number plate . . :clap::clap:
> That's a stunning car and the best numberplate I have ever seen . . .:thumbsup:


On the license plate frame it says in Japanese "Illegal", I mean Iregal - D'oh!


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

wowwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so many beautiful cars

really nice

keep them coming im sure theres more out there


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

hyrev said:


> On the license plate frame it says in Japanese "Illegal", I mean Iregal - D'oh!


LOL yeah actually he told me it's photoshoped . . . "ito isu a irigal numba puleto!:clap:


----------



## SW-Performance (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Found an old picture of my car...


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

One of my faves


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

knight said:


> One of my faves


stunning:clap:

. .nothing is more exciting, then to drive summer tires on a GTR when it's completely frozen outside . .


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

My 34 at its 2nd home - which is actually about 200m to the left on the DWYB track


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Snowfiend said:


> Liking this one recently





Snowfiend said:


> LOL, you are indeed wrong Mike
> 
> They're not Mr Mole's...but he did help me hunt down a non battered set (which wasn't easy) after I borrowed his at the Ring last year :thumbsup:
> 
> That's the plan Scott yes, although I've not actually used them yet !


Hey Snowfiend, where'd you get those wheels mate???










Seems strange how they're _exactly_ the same as my spare set (custom colour) I have down at Perfect-Touch. Hope you didn't use my wheels as that would be a royal f**king liberty in my book.

Can you post some more pics of YOUR wheels so I don't feel like I've had the piss taken out of me please. Thank you.


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Bit chavtastic but i kinda like it :chuckle:










Got my favourite to put up but its on the laptop so i will retrieve it later.


----------



## AlienWorkshop (Nov 15, 2007)

This one's mine :chuckle:


----------



## Bite Me (Aug 29, 2005)

AlienWorkshop, 

Man, this is one very nice 34 you got there!

Are these wheels Advan AVS Model T5?

Cheers

Grant


----------



## AlienWorkshop (Nov 15, 2007)

Bite Me said:


> Are these wheels Advan AVS Model T5?
> 
> Grant


yes, painted white


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

AlienWorkshop said:


> This one's mine :chuckle:



Lokks like you converted the headlights too, nice mate :smokin:


----------



## AlienWorkshop (Nov 15, 2007)

matt j said:


> Lokks like you converted the headlights too, nice mate :smokin:


right too ^^ a friend of mine did hat. Looks quite nice an is required to make registration in germany much easier ^^


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

Dino took this one of mine....


----------



## flipsider (Aug 22, 2008)

Stunning - Alienworkshop, I love the blue, definately my favourite colour for skylines. :thumbsup:


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Here is one of mine on the drive, a more exotic location could be better, 










Hope you like it.


----------



## IainS (Oct 21, 2007)

Heres my baby:


----------



## JBaker (Aug 17, 2008)

so many nice skylines, they all good awesome. i wish i had a skyline


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

So many lovely cars

This is the favourite one of my R34 VSpec II NUR


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Not of the whole car but my favourite pic


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Here is mine at the moment


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Check it!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> Check it!


Is that sporting the VW polo colour scheme?


please



Smokey


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Metro Harlequin. lol


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

I like this one I took the other day. I get my Volk GTC wheels soon so Im sure I will have a new favourite soon


----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

*Here is mine*

just before a little run at the 402
My friend in the yellow one knocked his 3 gear on this run.


----------



## kenny wingate (Aug 14, 2008)

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## kenny wingate (Aug 14, 2008)

that didnt work. how do i post my pik on here?


----------



## kenny wingate (Aug 14, 2008)

[/IMG]


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

kenny wingate said:


> that didnt work. how do i post my pik on here?


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/52522-step-step-instructions-how-host-pics.html

try the above link mate step by step guide

good look


----------



## kenny wingate (Aug 14, 2008)

thanks mate


----------



## kenny wingate (Aug 14, 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kenny wingate (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

dont thank me yet

thank me when there up lol


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Charlie.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

^^chas, is that photoshopped???
Otherwise a very cool effect with the focus on the whole car and everything else blurred.

@kenny wingate: upload your picture, then watch your uploaded pic in the browser, copy the url and put it between








Or simply copy the pic url and paste it into the textbox that appears when you hit the 'insert picture' button.

OR: this is the most simple way...go to your photobucket account and when you see the thumbnail preview of your pic you can also see that below the pic there are several lines starting with email&IM...just look at the last one of these.It's called 'IMG code'.
Just click on that code once and you get a message 'copied'. Now you can paste the code on every board you want to show your image to.


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Yes Andreas, I blurred out the background in PS.


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

best shot I have of my S15.









Best I have of the RX7









Best I have of my old R33 GTS-T which was sold 6 months ago.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

@chas: Any chance you have that in a large version? One of the best looking pictures I've seen in a long time. I'd be happy to use it as my new wallpaper.

If you could send it to me, I'll pm you my email add


----------



## Kunani (Aug 13, 2008)

My GT-R at Cars and Coffee Las Vegas.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

^^nice Fire truck


----------



## Kunani (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah funny pic isnt it! It was a closed event too early for anything to be open.


----------



## cz_ice (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi guys.

I asked you a question a couple month ago about what should i get.
The question was Supra or GT-R.
And you suggested me to get a supra.


I just registered it and they gave me insurance of 450 CAD a month.
I think for 20 year old student 450 is not as bad.

The black one is mine and he white one is my friend's Supra

..... However, i want a Skyline. 
As soon as i get back to Russia i will get a BNR34.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

I believe this is the one kenny wingate was attempting to post on page 13.


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

on of my faves atm just wish i took it on my cam and not my mobile lol oh and this one but she now has clear indicators on!


----------



## kenny wingate (Aug 14, 2008)

mate thank you verry much. im new to this whole computer thing but im learning.


----------



## JOSHMELE (Dec 27, 2004)

*This was my first GTR, left her in Tokyo.*









*This is my new GTR, brought her back with me to California*


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

before....










after....


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

A few pic my car 



















:smokin:


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

puts mine to shame!


----------



## cz_ice (Jan 7, 2008)

2 bnr34vspec

Bro, i have asked you so many times to sell me the white GT-R watches you have, but u never responded to me.

Cardomain dot com


----------



## ralfi (Oct 2, 2006)

Nissan Pulsar GTI-R





silly pic, but i like it!


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

Between the one above and this one we took in Norwich...


----------



## kenny wingate (Aug 14, 2008)

nice piks mate.
lookin good


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

probably one of my better ones.


----------



## stonehac (Sep 3, 2008)

Not a GTR but it does have an rb26 in it !!!


----------



## HK power sports (May 1, 2008)

sorry, i know it says best picture but i couldnt decide which one i liked best.


----------



## kenny wingate (Aug 14, 2008)

HK power sports said:


> sorry, i know it says best picture but i couldnt decide which one i liked best.




id go with the 1 in the middle. nice :flame:


----------



## kenny wingate (Aug 14, 2008)

i figured out this pik posting so ive found a better pik.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

skytoy said:


> probably one of my better ones.


that was such a lovely car viney


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

new photo taken today


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

a new pic taken by future brother in law callum macdonald:smokin:

Callum MacDonald Photography


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

That is rather sexual that pic... :drool:


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

nori41 said:


> a new pic taken by future brother in law callum macdonald:smokin:
> 
> Callum MacDonald Photography


very nice


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

My favourite one of the GTS










The GTR i used to have that i should have bloody kept !!


----------



## Stage A (Sep 5, 2008)

*96 RS4 My new baby*


----------



## boyzee (Oct 22, 2006)

My r32 gtr


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

boyzee said:


> My r32 gtr



beautiful looking R32 GTR,is it a Global Autos car by anychance scenery looks familiar?


----------



## boyzee (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi stevey turbo, the car was imported by scott performance brands hatch,not sure about location of the photo.The car sits lower now as it has new race coilovers


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## Gotone! (May 22, 2008)

sup fellas.... heres my r32 gtr... hope u like... sorry couldnt pick one fav...


----------



## kenny wingate (Aug 14, 2008)

*santapod wen it wasnt raining*

i had a great time.
i killed my clutch and tires on the drift track.










































i got a 12.5 due to my clutch giving up in 3rd gear


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Thats not 1 fave pic


----------



## kenny wingate (Aug 14, 2008)

their all my faves.
sorry.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Cant remember weather i've uploaded a pic yet but heres one of me going up Shelsley Walsh Hill climb with lovely weather........


----------



## gspot10 (Sep 20, 2007)

my car at mo not best pic though


----------



## gspot10 (Sep 20, 2007)

sorry tried to enlarge it made a f up


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2007)

Sorry couldnt pic one these are all my favorites.


----------



## teambpr (Sep 28, 2008)

*Pictures*

Hi Guys only had my Skyline a couple of weeks now, but have already got to work on it. Replaced the wheels, done a bit of work on the bodywork tidying her up, and what have you. Here's a couple of pics I took yesterday! 









































Some lovely looking cars out there guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Oskarsson (Feb 4, 2007)

I Think this is my best one:


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

A couple of my newest pics.


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi Guys... :thumbsup: One of my best pictures


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Here are mine


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

<WOW!!! Nice work Bandit!!!


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

nice bandit, anymore full engine shots? Those Konig afterburners or volk?


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks guys.

scby rex, they are Rays Gram Light 57S Pro's


----------



## Quail (Aug 26, 2006)

There really are some amazing cars on this board.

Sorry mines not a Skyline, but its my favourite recent picture I've taken:


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Best pic i have so far hope u all like:squintdan


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

I like it alot! The perfect combination 400R kit with LM's. IS this deep marine blue or midnight purple from a different angle?


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

It looks like deep marine blue.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Daz, nice wheels mate  Car looks quality


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys really appreciate it.

Yes its Deep Marine Blue with a splashing of carbon fibre:thumbsup:


Thanks cliff well pleased with the look so far but needs more carbon


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

my fave of mine at the moment


----------



## AVUS Motorsport (Jun 9, 2008)

Here is a pic of my 97 GTR R33 v-spec...


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

^^Welcome and congratulations for that beauty


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

AVUS Motorsport said:


> Here is a pic of my 97 GTR R33 v-spec...



That car is stunning


----------



## GLOBAL AUTO JP (Jan 15, 2008)

AVUS Motorsport said:


> Here is a pic of my 97 GTR R33 v-spec...


Isn't your car 1997??? what happened to HID headlights???


----------



## AVUS Motorsport (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes it is a true 1997 GTR v-spec.I must change the HID to the late model clear lights for the german registration.Only this headlights have the E signs.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Is it still for sale or did you just buy it? As I've seen the ad on mobile.de


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

This is probably my favourite of mine, hope to have some more when it gets back!!!


----------



## Bramstedt (Mar 20, 2008)

One pic of my GT-R end of summer 2008, just won Peoples Choice at a meet that day 

Does not look like this anymore :smokin:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)




----------



## erngtr (Jun 21, 2008)

Here is a pic of my r32 gtr. hope you like it! more to come.


----------



## AU33 (Jun 26, 2008)

Heres my baby, not too long now. Hoping to drive her again on my 30th! Its been tooooo long I can tell you.

http://i488.photobucket.com/albums/rr246/NathanClear/latest036.jpg


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice R33 you've got there :thumbsup:


----------



## JDMGTR (Aug 8, 2008)

My baby at full launch.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

Bramstedt said:


> One pic of my GT-R end of summer 2008, just won Peoples Choice at a meet that day
> 
> Does not look like this anymore :smokin:


Now that is R32 porn!!!! :bowdown1:

Welcome by the way!


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

such a shame i have a crap camera 



















all this ideal backdrop for photos and im stuck with a 90 quid camera lol


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

sparks said:


> This is probably my favourite of mine, hope to have some more when it gets back!!!



that looks lurvley:bowdown1:


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

sparks said:


> This is probably my favourite of mine, hope to have some more when it gets back!!!


Could somebody please photoshop these rims to matt black ?!

I bet my left ball, it will look even more stealthy and just perfect


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

I am thinking of that and maybe some Do-Luck low carbon rear wing stays!


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

keep em white, great contrast:smokin:


----------



## TyreKill (Aug 16, 2006)

*Damn multiple pics!*

It started off as a really good thread, i was looking with interest for the 1st few pages or so but then out come the people who cant read and post more than one pic and im sure this thread started out as a ONE PICTURE jobbie! So i then got bored of looking at multiple pics of the same car, skipped a few pages, saw someone else mention about the one pic thread, and straight after someone posts a whole load of pics of their car! LOL
I thought this was gonna be a sticky but you guys who wanted to show more than the one pic have fooked the thread, and i know im not alone on that thought!
If you wanna show off loadsa pics of ya mota, make your own thread!
:lamer:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

TyreKill said:


> It started off as a really good thread, i was looking with interest for the 1st few pages or so but then out come the people who cant read and post more than one pic and im sure this thread started out as a ONE PICTURE jobbie! So i then got bored of looking at multiple pics of the same car, skipped a few pages, saw someone else mention about the one pic thread, and straight after someone posts a whole load of pics of their car! LOL
> I thought this was gonna be a sticky but you guys who wanted to show more than the one pic have fooked the thread, and i know im not alone on that thought!
> If you wanna show off loadsa pics of ya mota, make your own thread!
> :lamer:


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## kenny wingate (Aug 14, 2008)

here are 5 or 6 of my faves lol  only joking.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

BenGTR said:


> Could somebody please photoshop these rims to matt black ?!
> 
> I bet my left ball, it will look even more stealthy and just perfect


http://img175.imageshack.us/my.php?image=stelthhz5.jpg

Not the best, but it's hard to change white > black.


----------



## kenny wingate (Aug 14, 2008)

no pik mate


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Check now, for some reason when I put in IMG tages the image never loads, just click the link

ImageShack - Image Hosting :: stelthhz5.jpg


----------



## kenny wingate (Aug 14, 2008)

defo looks good with black wheels.
a nice red rim would look even better.imo


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

*First Semi-Decent Pic of my R33 GTR...*

Well. This is the first decent picture I have been able to take of my car.










J.


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## jjpea (Aug 25, 2007)

That is gorgeous. Do you have any others???
JP


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

One of the White:thumbsup::thumbsup:











Mick


----------



## kev gtr (Mar 14, 2007)

GT-R Glenn said:


>


I love this picture!


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

My fav at the moment...


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

jjpea said:


> That is gorgeous. Do you have any others???
> JP


R33_album - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## kenny wingate (Aug 14, 2008)

BRYAN:
it doesnt matter what angle you take a pik at that car is beautiful .
every pik ive seen of it makes me drewl.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

kenny wingate said:


> BRYAN:
> it doesnt matter what angle you take a pik at that car is beautiful .
> every pik ive seen of it makes me drewl.


Thanks!! I'll try and get up some updated pics as I've added a Jun carbon splitter and the Nismo N1 vents on the front. Makes it look a lot more aggressive IMHO!


----------



## jjpea (Aug 25, 2007)

iceager said:


> R33_album - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


:thumbsup:NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## Alligator (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

BenGTR said:


> Could somebody please photoshop these rims to matt black ?!
> 
> I bet my left ball, it will look even more stealthy and just perfect


----------



## HenrikssonFord (Jan 28, 2008)

These has to be my favorite photos of my car!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Great looking pics Henriksson as always and your R32 is stunning aswell!


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

@Henriksson: Is the 3rd pic from top available in a bigger resolution? That looks like a painting


----------



## HenrikssonFord (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks alot!



andreasgtr said:


> @Henriksson: Is the 3rd pic from top available in a bigger resolution? That looks like a painting


http://fc71.deviantart.com/fs38/f/2008/341/4/1/Skyline_R32_GT_R_Alley_by_HenrikssonFord.jpg


----------



## 620hprb26 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Thank you Henriksson!!!


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Perfect looking R32 GTR Henriksson!:thumbsup:


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

My cars first appearance at a GTROC meet.


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

alex2005 said:


> My cars first appearance at a GTROC meet.


a very very nice example i must say.... :thumbsup:


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

^^^^^ Thanks man


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

NISMO-GTR said:


> a very very nice example i must say.... :thumbsup:


Yes it is...and thank you for reposting that under the first post.:chairshot


----------



## johnnywilco (Dec 2, 2008)

*Prob not my best pic. but hey i've only had this 2 weeks*

MySpace.com - John SKYLINE - Photo 1 of 5


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

scby rex said:


> Yes it is...and thank you for reposting that under the first post.:chairshot


well done for noticing........:GrowUp:

Note ive done it to your post so you dont feel jealous and left out..... now wheres your dummy


----------



## Gagzila (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah this would prob be my fav at the moment....cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

Black and orange takatas?^


----------



## Gagzila (Feb 7, 2008)

scby rex said:


> Black and orange takatas?^


No they are green and white takata harnesses as normal, I'd say that the lighting is affecting the color in the photo though.

Cheers!

Craig


----------



## ChrisUUC (Dec 10, 2008)

Not a skyline but thought id post mine anyway ... :clap:

*200sx S14a*


----------



## al3xand2r (Dec 10, 2008)

TheD said:


>


Keep em white! Looks stunning


----------



## al3xand2r (Dec 10, 2008)

Here is my favourite pic of my R32. Taken by the previous uk-owner, I think he´s registered here but dont remember his name. Dont look like this today though, have black 18" and the bonnetlip and frontlip are now painted white.


----------



## maddog (Nov 27, 2008)

*oulton park last week*

oulton park last week


----------



## DRE (Jun 27, 2008)

here my favorite pics


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Awsome pics and car DRE! :thumbsup:


----------



## 620hprb26 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## boyzee (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)




----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## TyreKill (Aug 16, 2006)

Yey, lets finnish wiv a few more multiples in the single pic thread! LOL
num-t'sssssssss. :lamer:


----------



## Speeddm (Jun 10, 2007)

*Few of my Favs*










First trip home from BC aprox 1100kms 









Best pic of the car so far. Taken days befor I picked it up. Hate the front BC plate










My car and a good friends 50k GTR. Its so clean his car makes me sick.


----------



## TyreKill (Aug 16, 2006)

Speeddm said:


> *Few* of my fav's


OMG lol

Is anyone getting the title and point of this thread or cant you frikkin read!

ONE PIC ONLY!!!

aimed at no individual in particular


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

You must never underestimate the stupidity of the proletariat.


----------



## Speeddm (Jun 10, 2007)

Holly crap guys lighten up. Oviously there are many of us that ar proud of our cars and wanted to share more. But I get it your rules right.


----------



## AndyStuttgart (Feb 14, 2006)

Winter car:


----------



## AndyStuttgart (Feb 14, 2006)

Summer car:


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Some awesome pics guys !!!!


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Very nice 32 !!!! Wouldnt mind this sitting myself. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

my GTT


----------



## irishboy1977 (May 25, 2005)

this is my fav pic.just outta the container in july.....what a toy box!

my wife got me an lcd picture frame thing for xmas,that i can load jpegs to so i saved all the pics of this thread,your cars now look great on my office deck


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

AndyStuttgart said:


> Winter car:


This car looks the t1ts nice one:bowdown1:

P.S as tyrekill has sed numerous times its a 1 pic thread showing your best pic of your pride and joy if you want to post more up then put them in the members gallery.:chairshot


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Absolute stunning Stagea ... winter car !?!! Your mad!


----------



## kenny wingate (Aug 14, 2008)

did it come with a gtr badge??
ive never seen 1 in the flesh and didnt know they did a gtr stagea


----------



## Vrian (Jan 3, 2009)

nice mod they are. first time i saw it indeed.


----------



## AndyStuttgart (Feb 14, 2006)

It´s a fake GTR badge - flat one.
Bought it as it is, just changed tail lights and rims.
But since I killed HG now will most likely install an RB26 and R34 brembos to make it a real GTR wagon.
Already has GTR manual transmission...


----------



## Luvan (Nov 2, 2008)

My r33


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

^^^ Looks great in the snow. Nice pic


----------



## D4NNY (Jan 19, 2007)

the only decent pic of ma r33gtrv-spec


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

I really need a new camera but one of favourite pics of my car...










Rob


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Absolutely stunning 

Marc


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

Speeddm said:


>



WOW!


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice Tweenie, that motor looks like a weapon!!


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Cheers!

Its a quick machine  Just waiting to catch up with Snowy for some decent shots and i'll get a thread up.

Rob


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

tweenierob said:


> I really need a new camera but one of favourite pics of my car...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have to admit !!!! It looks dam good Rob. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## HenrikssonFord (Jan 28, 2008)

Found this on my computer, definetly my new favorite photo of my car.


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Dohc said:


>


For some reason this pic is thrilling me...

Do you have it in any bigger res. ? And some more pictures of the car ?


----------



## Brockas (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

dont they look much better without a number plate






HenrikssonFord said:


> Found this on my computer, definetly my new favorite photo of my car.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

tweenierob said:


> I really need a new camera but one of favourite pics of my car...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi mate.

Is that a gts?

Cheers.

Mick


----------



## T-H (Mar 3, 2005)

This is my fav. pic. so far


----------



## leeaids (May 8, 2007)

this is my fave at the mo, i took it at the first ace cafe meet when the 35 gtr was there


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

T-H said:


> This is my fav. pic. so far


Apart from the stickers that is one nice car!


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

S##t that turbo is massive, m6beg what power are you running


----------



## rick32R-okinawa (Jun 22, 2007)

After (R34 Midnight Purple II):










Before (Black Metallic):


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

rick32R-okinawa said:


> After (R34 Midnight Purple II):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm lovin the MP II!!! Gives me ideas.


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Beautiful looking R32 in both black and midnight purple, do you have any side on photos?


----------



## popeye (May 2, 2006)

*best picture*

here is mine

















kieran


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

richardr33 said:


> S##t that turbo is massive, m6beg what power are you running



Thats Tweenies engine bay not mine, ive got two of them 

:smokin:


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

T-H said:


> This is my fav. pic. so far


And mine :smokin:

Charlie.


----------



## popeye (May 2, 2006)

*best pic*



chas said:


> And mine :smokin:
> 
> Charlie.


and mine ...unreal...


----------



## AndyStuttgart (Feb 14, 2006)

I like night shots too...


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

Here's my Supra leading a bunch of GTR's. Exactly as it should be!


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

Best pic of my mate Bobby's R32 GTR









Best pic of my mate Twarn's R33 GTR









Best pic of my mate Snidey's R32 GTR


----------



## R32OkiAllDay (Nov 25, 2008)

i love the red 32


----------



## Kevingo (Feb 21, 2006)

*me like this one*










Time attack winner in Holland


----------



## Graphtuner (Nov 3, 2008)

gelijk heb je Kevin! beste R33 ooit in mijn ogen


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

R32OkiAllDay said:


> i love the red 32


It looks even better when you see what it was like a year ago! Project Godzilla


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

turbobungle said:


> Here's my Supra leading a bunch of GTR's. Exactly as it should be!


More like they were queuing to get past you LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## jjpea (Aug 25, 2007)

turbobungle said:


> It looks even better when you see what it was like a year ago! Project Godzilla


Next time I need dental work, i'm coming to your guys. The red is bad a$$.


----------



## R32OkiAllDay (Nov 25, 2008)

turbobungle said:


> It looks even better when you see what it was like a year ago! Project Godzilla


nice.
got any pics?


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Daar sluit ik mij bij aan! 



Graphtuner said:


> gelijk heb je Kevin! beste R33 ooit in mijn ogen


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

R32OkiAllDay said:


> nice.
> got any pics?


Here's a pic I took on Tuesday night (trying out new things with the camera!)








If you like this one you can see a few more on a seperate thread or all of the pics at turbobungle.com!

And here's one of my gfavourite pics of my car


----------



## rick32R-okinawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Kevingo said:


> Time attack winner in Holland


That is an R32 TBO bumper (same as mine) fitted to an R33.

That is the first time I have ever seen that. I wonder how easy or difficult it was to get everything up front to match up.


----------



## R32OkiAllDay (Nov 25, 2008)

turbobungle said:


> Here's a pic I took on Tuesday night (trying out new things with the camera!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome.


----------



## slo32 (Apr 18, 2008)

my gtst
more pics @ http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3204646


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

My favorite


----------



## SRTgtr33 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Here's mine...98 R33 Vspec*


----------



## Nismo-GTR33 (Jan 29, 2009)

This is my Japanese Baby...:thumbsup:


----------



## rick32R-okinawa (Jun 22, 2007)

SRTgtr33 said:


>


Those Top Secret gold, 19" TE37's with polished lips are DEAD SEXY!!!:thumbsup:

Are they 10J +12?


----------



## Pepijn (Jan 31, 2009)

My wide-body ( that i ame selling now because i have the Bee*R33 GTR now )


----------



## Krambry (Oct 24, 2008)

This is my v-spec, just picking her up from the docks, what a feeling.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nismo-GTR33 (Jan 29, 2009)

rick32R-okinawa said:


> After (R34 Midnight Purple II):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm! Sooo NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## Nismo-GTR33 (Jan 29, 2009)

tomek said:


> WOW!


She's same as the blue sky...Really Nice


----------



## Nismo-GTR33 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pics of my car today...:bowdown1:


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

At Fuji Speedway after a track day. Mt. Fuji in the background.


----------



## erngtr (Jun 21, 2008)

*This is my autocross run at the park mall.*








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## rick32R-okinawa (Jun 22, 2007)

usagtrpilot,
Did you bring your R33 to the states after you returned from Japan?


----------



## littlewozzer (Feb 3, 2009)

This is mine...not a GTR but still a skyline  These pictures are when i got it home from its re-spray


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

rick32R-okinawa said:


> usagtrpilot,
> Did you bring your R33 to the states after you returned from Japan?


Yeah. 
I got it in at the tail end of the "window of opportunity", in '05. 

One of the last few to get into the US legally before the DOT shut down Skyline importation. I was lucky. I know some guys that still got their cars in through Florida. Apparantly, they are lax about registration there.

That MP looks great on your car BTW.


----------



## veilside combat (Jan 26, 2009)

This is My veilside E3 GTR32 enjoy I make these cars at my workshop to order for any one who has the desire for "Full Phatness" enjoy 




























cheers Gaz


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

WoW! What a stunning R32! It looks gorgeous.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

rick32R-okinawa said:


> After (R34 Midnight Purple II):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


simular pics..


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

*My new favourite picture...*

Of my car getting ready for a run;


----------



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

This is mine but theres new stuff on the way...


----------



## Bignate (Oct 26, 2007)

my favourite shot right now


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

skyrocker said:


>


That looks just the business ! - Thumbs up ! :thumbsup:

Any Specs and engine bay pics ?


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

@ BenGTR










JUN Full Engine 2.7L, HKS T51R KAI BB, W/M dutycycled direct port injection, OSG Seq. 6-speed, Fcon V-Pro ECU. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

still one off my favorite R33 GTR. Thumbs up Henk.


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

skyrocker said:


>


I LIKE ALOT.... Where did you get the light covers from??


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

I thought it was just black tape!


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

@Nismo-GTR:

It is like Lars mentioned: it's flexibel black tape, the one that can be easily removed. Do not use duct tape though.:thumbsup:


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

And remove before MOT!


----------



## KingKong (Jun 13, 2008)

Here is a picture of my friends skyline. He recently got it done. This is off the chainz.


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

skyrocker said:


> @ BenGTR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Id love to see more pics of your car mate, ive kept an eye on its progress over the years, so if you have time maybe do a little thread on it as im sure there are others out there who feel the same...

Also more vid's, love that time attack one you posted a while back... I want that gear box...:bowdown1:


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

RIPPMODS said:


> This is mine but theres new stuff on the way...


Thrust Splitter?

Marc


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

@ T04Z GTR; Check this link SHORELINE :: Bekijk onderwerp - 2008 spec R33 GTR V-spec demo car Pro Import Motorsports

And; YouTube - pro import demo run


----------



## MiksuK (Aug 5, 2008)

SRTgtr33 said:


>


This car is gorgeous! :thumbsup:

I hope my car is going to look like that some day.

Please tell me what size and offset those wheels are??


----------



## Gotone! (May 22, 2008)

just some new shots i took the other night.. 



















waiting on a n1 boot lip to be painted... then the exterior is almost complete hope u like..


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Gotone!,

I dont like those R34 rims but I do love those pictures and I do love your car ! Just get the rear spoiler back on and you've an almost perfect looking R32 !


----------



## Gotone! (May 22, 2008)

BenGTR said:


> Gotone!,
> 
> I dont like those R34 rims but I do love those pictures and I do love your car ! Just get the rear spoiler back on and you've an almost perfect looking R32 !


thanks man.. yeah i wanna get that n1 lip on see if im happy with the way it all look, ive been on and off bout the gtr spoiler well see once the lip in on.. i like how without it the car looks alot longer..


----------



## Andy Kain (Sep 3, 2004)

This is my favourite of mine at the moment


----------



## a2hox (Mar 20, 2008)

*my new 1*

hey guys pics of my new gtr powered gts


----------



## Top Cat (Mar 11, 2008)

Finally managed to master this photo bucket thing. My Red GTR running on 19" SSRs


----------



## ANDY GTR (Jul 18, 2008)

Andy Kain said:


> This is my favourite of mine at the moment


very nice Andy havent seen you in a while mate :thumbsup:


----------



## ANDY GTR (Jul 18, 2008)

Top Cat said:


> Finally managed to master this photo bucket thing. My Red GTR running on 19" SSRs


very nice mate thought we would have seen you at a few more meets in hull get your self down mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Top Cat (Mar 11, 2008)

Sure thing Andy, I will be getting down there soon.

Trev


----------



## BULLET_BNR34 (Dec 4, 2008)

WANGAN KING "BULLET"
















TOP SPEED 343KPH @ 8000rpm


----------



## a2hox (Mar 20, 2008)

NEEDS A COOL WING


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

not mine obviously but i realy like this one


----------



## skyline_bnr2002 (Jun 10, 2006)

*Here's My GTR*

Here's my baby 








[/IMG]


----------



## liner33 (Feb 4, 2009)

Pictures by liner33gtr - Photobucket


----------



## popeye (May 2, 2006)

*best picture*



jaycabs said:


> not mine obviously but i realy like this one


WOW:bowdown1:
WHO OWNS THIS.......ITS A BEAUTY


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

popeye said:


> WOW:bowdown1:
> WHO OWNS THIS.......ITS A BEAUTY


i think i found it on the here a while ago were some one else posted it with a couple of other angles too . if i remember the car pic taken was in japan or hong kong or some were around there ? others might remember seeing it a while back on here ?????? any one ?


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

There are pictures of this one, a white one & Bayside Blue one all with the same backdrop. All three are superb.


----------



## popeye (May 2, 2006)

RBnemesis13B said:


> There are pictures of this one, a white one & Bayside Blue one all with the same backdrop. All three are superb.


any link to these pictures for us?

kieran


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

jaycabs said:


> not mine obviously but i realy like this one


Stunning Car!!!


----------



## skyline_bnr2002 (Jun 10, 2006)

Not Mine but its a nice one


----------



## brewpubeaver (Mar 12, 2009)

best one i have of my trunk so for.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

New picture from this weekend


----------



## skyline_bnr2002 (Jun 10, 2006)

That's a sweet car u got there.


----------



## furiousgta (Oct 8, 2008)

*My GTR at a Farfarty meet*


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

furiousgta said:


>



You need to host your picture on a photo sharing website such as Photobucket/Image Shack.. Hope that helps..


----------



## brewpubeaver (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome to Flickr - Photo Sharing


best free site out there.


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

andyc said:


>


that a nice GTR you have:thumbsup:


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Dohc said:


> that a nice GTR you had


..if I'm not confused..


----------



## 94r33_gtst (May 6, 2006)

*My Gts*










My best car yet


----------



## jonnydumpvalve (Mar 12, 2009)

one i took the first day i got it.


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

BenGTR said:


> ..if I'm not confused..


That's correct


----------



## daniel89 (Jul 20, 2008)

andyc said:


> That's correct


What happen to your GTR ?


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

daniel89 said:


> What happen to your GTR ?


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/98810-disturbing-picture.html

:bawling:


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

So far my fav pics were those taken a while back. by a mate of mine one evening out by the coast... on the downside it was pretty dark, so they are a bit grainy, and had to have the brightness/contrast turned up (alot!)





















or mabye this...


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Wow that is a really nice clean looking car you have there, love that color!


----------



## purplesky (Jul 23, 2006)

my favorite pick of my car taken at one off the North West meets, its been laid up for a while having a few carbon bits fitted and an RB 30 rebuild, Should be ready at the end of the month.:clap::clap:


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

brewpubeaver said:


> best one i have of my trunk so for.



Lovely install with some nice equipment. One question though---Why run the power cables from the inverted sub outwards and into the middle of the install, would have looked much better/neatr if the cables were run round the magnet and entered the floor below the sub thus in part hiding them away.


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

His sponsor probaly wanted it like that. Audio integrations does all his work.


----------



## OUT-LAWZ (Jun 7, 2006)

An old picture of mine...








[/IMG]​


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Rice or pasta?*


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Fantastic pic of two really nice cars, are they both yours?  Really liking that R32! :thumbsup:


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Awesome pic!!! Do you have a High Def. pic of it. Maybe wallpaper size?


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

JP_Tuner said:


> Awesome pic!!! Do you have a High Def. pic of it. Maybe wallpaper size?


Think that maybe a high def pic any way as it looks compressed, i may be wrong ?


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Cooler than a polar bear's bollocks.



TheD said:


>


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Only the R32 is mine unfortunately, but thanks! 

PM me your email address and I'll get you a hi res version


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

purplesky said:


> my favorite pick of my car taken at one off the North West meets, its been laid up for a while having a few carbon bits fitted and an RB 30 rebuild, Should be ready at the end of the month.:clap::clap:




Thats a very very nice pic ,but those two street lights need removing by photo shop from the top of you're car . That is a very easy clone to do though .


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

mifn21 said:


> Only the R32 is mine unfortunately, but thanks!
> 
> PM me your email address and I'll get you a hi res version


do you know what camera lens's was used in this shot ? or if it was adjusted with software ?
just asking as im still learning with the photograpthy .


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

mifn21 said:


> Only the R32 is mine unfortunately, but thanks!
> 
> PM me your email address and I'll get you a hi res version


Oh, that pic is even better, very hard looking GTR you got there, you have really captured the escence of the Godzilla! :bowdown1:

What rims are those, the same as the Top Secret Drag R R33 ? very cool and JDM! :thumbsup:


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

All credit for the shot has to go to my mate :chuckle:

I haven't seen the TS drag R33, but the wheels are Weds TC-005s - rare as hell and long out of production so I'm praying I never have to replace one!


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

the thing about this pic that cannot be seen..
is that the rear wheels are off track....
I was driving a little bit too fast in the wet and was slipping off track and I manage to save my ass there...
it was very close and so much fun:thumbsup:


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Now THIS is a picture worth being called The BEST picture of your car.
Just Wow and you can really feel the car being on the edge


----------



## brewpubeaver (Mar 12, 2009)

on this run it was my warm up, and i beat the class record by 11 seconds...


----------



## brewpubeaver (Mar 12, 2009)

markyboy.1967 said:


> Lovely install with some nice equipment. One question though---Why run the power cables from the inverted sub outwards and into the middle of the install, would have looked much better/neatr if the cables were run round the magnet and entered the floor below the sub thus in part hiding them away.


the install was done in under 7 days. that is a great idea, and i like it a lot. will deff look in to that, i have it all torn apart right now because i needed to get to the fuel pump and tail lights.


----------



## RaceBreedImport (Mar 28, 2009)

here is my favorite pictures of my car:


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

<MORE PICS!!!


----------



## RaceBreedImport (Mar 28, 2009)

some more:


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

Bad ass!


----------



## brewpubeaver (Mar 12, 2009)

what tail lights do you have?


----------



## seagull (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## seagull (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## seagull (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## RaceBreedImport (Mar 28, 2009)

brewpubeaver said:


> what tail lights do you have?


not sure.. LED from ebay.. cheap but they have a nice fit and they work well

KE


----------



## RaceBreedImport (Mar 28, 2009)

our GTR34 and GTR32 together on the road:


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

Thrust said:


> With the other set of wheels... now which looks better with rainbow, white or gold?
> Post #80 in this thread, p6?


White :wavey::wavey::wavey: or black?


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

<<Jesus!


----------



## RaceBreedImport (Mar 28, 2009)

GTR35s


----------



## 620hprb26 (Nov 1, 2008)

This if from the a127 meet last sunday


----------



## popeye (May 2, 2006)

*best pic of your car*

taken just last weekend








kieran


----------



## GT Gem (Nov 12, 2008)

I just signed up to image shack so I could not resist :clap:

These are my favourites so far :clap:






Gem


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

*gtr*

http://img217.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=img0680h.jpg


----------



## ecr33Russia (Apr 1, 2009)

Mine SKYLINE


----------



## bcnr33Russia (Apr 7, 2009)

cool car Maks


----------



## ecr33Russia (Apr 1, 2009)

Mine SKYLINE


----------



## ecr33Russia (Apr 1, 2009)

ecr33Russia said:


> Mine SKYLINE


----------



## bcnr33Russia (Apr 7, 2009)

this winter's wheels


----------



## Andy Kain (Sep 3, 2004)

This is my favourite of mine at the moment


----------



## icydude (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

some nice scenery


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

One of mine


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

My fave at the moment.


----------



## RaceBreedImport (Mar 28, 2009)

update pictures


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

RaceBreedImport said:


>


 WOW, that is a diffuser!!!


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Can you store your shopping on that?


----------



## RaceBreedImport (Mar 28, 2009)

turboslippers said:


> Can you store your shopping on that?


yep, and a cuple of dogs


----------



## Ryu H. (Jul 3, 2008)

icydude said:


>


Can we see more pics? :clap:


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

ecr33Russia said:


> ecr33Russia said:
> 
> 
> > Mine SKYLINE
> ...


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

My newest and favourite at the moment


----------



## popeye (May 2, 2006)

*best pic*

wow Bryan....that is a minter.....:clap:
is that photo slightly photoshopped???

kieran


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

popeye said:


> wow Bryan....that is a minter.....:clap:
> is that photo slightly photoshopped???
> 
> kieran


Thanks Kieran! No photoshop, but I did bring out the sunshine a bit on iPhoto


----------



## SKYLINE GT-R (Oct 6, 2008)

only these two years old photos available for my car, 















































http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/105872-my-skyline-gt-r-r32.html


----------



## kenny wingate (Aug 14, 2008)

i dont have many piks so these will do for the min.
i have 2 32s 
























+ mr skyline that is a beautiful 32


----------



## SKYLINE GT-R (Oct 6, 2008)

kenny wingate said:


> mr skyline that is a beautiful 32


thanks dear, i like that dark red 4door


----------



## SKYLINE GT-R (Oct 6, 2008)

Bryan said:


> My newest and favourite at the moment


really amazing car, its one of the best r32s I've ever seen

keep it clean


----------



## 9gts (Apr 1, 2006)

*GTR Antigua*

hey there i am new this is my first post
these r some of the gtr in Antigua


----------



## 9gts (Apr 1, 2006)

*more pics*


----------



## 9gts (Apr 1, 2006)

this is a GTST


----------



## Brian220 (Mar 10, 2005)

My Favourite at the moment...


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

I took this pic yesterday...funny how things can look better on pics than they do in person...
This is my fav at the moment.


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

9gts said:


> this is a GTST


Funny that 3 of the 4 cars have "Central" as their plates, this is from a jap car auction seller... Did you buy all of them or something or copying pics from the auctioneers site?


----------



## 9gts (Apr 1, 2006)

yep we did buy each from central i did not have any pics of each car at the time so had to use those,but u will see all the cars in a new Thread i will starting soon with all the GTR'S in Antigua.

P.S take a look at the first pic :thumbsup:


----------



## Foz (Sep 17, 2007)

Here's my fav







[/IMG]


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

Heres mine at the mo'.... taken about 2 weeks ago by a mate


----------



## bcnr33Russia (Apr 7, 2009)

Bucky said:


> ecr33Russia said:
> 
> 
> > Where in Russia are you?
> ...


----------



## ecr33Russia (Apr 1, 2009)

Bucky said:


> ecr33Russia said:
> 
> 
> > Where in Russia are you?
> ...


----------



## Mick-skyline (May 1, 2009)

*my GTS-T*

well its not a gtr but im sure youll like it, theres an










so im sure itll fit right in 








[/IMG]


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

Here she is looks a bit grumpy as all lasses doo:chuckle:

or is it me being moody


----------



## gsxrgavin (Oct 10, 2005)

Although you can't see much detail on the car, I like this photo of mine because it looks quite moody in black and white!


----------



## Binty (Jun 28, 2007)

Heres mine


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

ecr33Russia said:


> Bucky said:
> 
> 
> > I am to Russia, the city of Novosibirsk!:thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## Pete G (Aug 18, 2008)

A recent one in the forest









hope this works


----------



## popeye (May 2, 2006)

*best pic*



Mick-skyline said:


> well its not a gtr but im sure youll like it, theres an
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good Mick....im impressed:smokin:
kieran


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Foz said:


> Here's my fav
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice like it looks very clean as well think you need a front spliter to finish it off :thumbsup:


----------



## HenrikE (Mar 23, 2006)

A bit to many r33's in this thread so i'll post a pic of my r32 gt-r.


----------



## popeye (May 2, 2006)

*best pic*



HenrikE said:


> A bit to many r33's in this thread so i'll post a pic of my r32 gt-r.


beauty:thumbsup:


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## SNEL (Mar 9, 2008)

ImageShack - Image Hosting :: p5100077.jpg


----------



## Boydie.NI (Aug 24, 2008)

SNEL said:


> ImageShack - Image Hosting :: p5100077.jpg


Image Link Fail :chuckle:









Nice car though. Still not sure about white but people say it's nice in the flesh.


----------



## SNEL (Mar 9, 2008)

http://img516.imageshack.us/img516/8702/p5100080.jpg

With Nissan badge removed and tints to windows

Looks great in the metal


----------



## SNEL (Mar 9, 2008)

How do you put the picture straight into the post?


----------



## Boydie.NI (Aug 24, 2008)

SNEL said:


> How do you put the picture straight into the post?












You just need to use the insert image icon, the one that looks like a pic of a mountain with sun rising above it. Plus make sure it's a direct link i.e. no ? marks in url. Check it with the Preview Post to make sure it's ok 
Like the cleaner look minus the nissan badge but don't like the central GTR badge.


----------



## SNEL (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks

I thought it looked odd off to the left once the nissan badge was gone--so moved it the centre to give a balanced look with the lights and exhaust

Each to his own I suppose


----------



## godzukid_gtr33 (Jan 15, 2008)

*G O D Z U K I D*


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)




----------



## godzukid_gtr33 (Jan 15, 2008)

SRTgtr33 said:


>


Wao..! i wanna to put mi GTR R33 like that, Hi i live in dominicain republic and i have a skyline gtr r33 and i wanna to put rims and a body kit, where i can search this body kit the do you have in your car and the wheells too, if you can give a page or store there can order for mi car, i apreciated you help me about that thankssss, your car for mi in this post is the most beautifull gtr there see in this forums...


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

WOW:clap:dont like 33 but that one is very nice


----------



## Trelawny'sGTR (Mar 30, 2009)

Brian220 said:


> My Favourite at the moment...


Hiya, who makes your rear bumber/diffuser? looks ace! 

jon


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

I'll hazard a guess that the bumper is DO-LUCK & the spoiler NISMO?

Could be wrong ...


----------



## Brian220 (Mar 10, 2005)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> I'll hazard a guess that the bumper is DO-LUCK & the spoiler NISMO?
> 
> Could be wrong ...


Spot on :thumbsup:


----------



## Trelawny'sGTR (Mar 30, 2009)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> I'll hazard a guess that the bumper is DO-LUCK & the spoiler NISMO?
> 
> Could be wrong ...


It looks fantastic! I have the Nismo rear spoiler on mine with the standard GTR one. That DO-LUCK rear bumper looks great. May have to do some research, I reckon!


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

My new fav pic of my cars


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

^^Love it!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

if ever a picture said "**** the planet" that last one is it:clap:


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

It make you want to get in the skyline give it some revs while looking out the back window for any sign of burning objects you pass:flame:


----------



## manna_34 (Aug 28, 2008)

my contribution


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

T04Z GTR said:


> Id love to see more pics of your car mate, ive kept an eye on its progress over the years, so if you have time maybe do a little thread on it as im sure there are others out there who feel the same...
> 
> Also more vid's, love that time attack one you posted a while back... I want that gear box...:bowdown1:



I must have missed this, thanks mate :thumbsup:
On YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. you can do a search on 'pro import skylines' and find some videos of my car. We are changing ECU from HKS Fcon V-Pro to the latest Haltech Platinum Sport 2000 EMS :thumbsup:

Regards,
Henk


----------



## AlexRS4 (May 10, 2009)

The reason why Stagea's have huge boots.... One day someone should see how many girls can fit into a stagea


----------



## AndyStuttgart (Feb 14, 2006)

Car still not running, but the braking is ready yet


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

heres mine..... 4wd packed up so crap times....


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

*a couple of photos*
















New one







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

*a couple of photos*
















New one


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

Here's the best one as of yet. More to come later during the season when the car's anything close to being recently washed, some more carbon bits have been added and wheels are properly sorted (offset, camber angles and color).


----------



## STBSO1985 (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## mybrodzilla (Oct 1, 2008)

this is my 93 GTS-T in its prime.


----------



## mybrodzilla (Oct 1, 2008)

this is my r32 GTR when i first laid eyes on her.
i call her "Brodzilla"


----------



## mybrodzilla (Oct 1, 2008)

my little family...


----------



## im late (May 27, 2007)




----------



## mybrodzilla (Oct 1, 2008)

STBSO1985 said:


> love that hood/bonnet where can i get one for my 32?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

JAPSALON can provide those bonnets & he's a trader on here too :thumbsup:











Loving this, very unusual but very nice!


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

mwebster said:


> My new fav pic of my cars


Way Cool!
What make are the front Carnards (spelling?):clap:


----------



## Super_Dude (Jun 24, 2007)

Garage Defend


----------



## mybrodzilla (Oct 1, 2008)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> JAPSALON can provide those bonnets & he's a trader on here too :thumbsup:
> 
> thanks bro! ill look him up!:thumbsup:


----------



## mybrodzilla (Oct 1, 2008)

Bandit said:


> Here's my favourite pic of mine at the moment.


those rims are sex on wheels!!!


----------



## danceofcurse (Aug 11, 2008)

I lowerd my car a bit today, found out i have kei office front springs


















mmm camber


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

some new ones


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

are those big enough??


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

cleethorpes said:


> are those big enough??


yeah weird that...
didnt come out too large on another thread.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

thats better...v nice..


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

peterpeter said:


> some new ones


:thumbsup: Superb.

I'm sure you gave it a little boost through the tunnel?


----------



## gspot10 (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

*2 hours old, already dirty but loves these sorts of roads*


----------



## Mick-skyline (May 1, 2009)

how do you follow up with pics of the 35 

anyway heres my fave shot of my car


----------



## gspot10 (Sep 20, 2007)

Mick-skyline said:


> how do you follow up with pics of the 35
> 
> anyway heres my fave shot of my car





cars looking well mick alot of time spent on it!!!!


----------



## popeye (May 2, 2006)

*our best picture of your car*

it does look well Mick,:thumbsup:may i ask where you got the rear overfenders, 

thanks
kieran


----------



## Mick-skyline (May 1, 2009)

gspot10 said:


> cars looking well mick alot of time spent on it!!!!


time and money hahah cheers man



popeye said:


> it does look well Mick,:thumbsup:may i ask where you got the rear overfenders,
> 
> thanks
> kieran


oh eh............... ziax over on so.com i believe they were a pig to put on lol


----------



## R32Harv (Dec 2, 2007)

http://img390.imageshack.us/img390/9858/r32harv.jpg
my R32 out by priddy today


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Taken earlier this year:


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Dug these out again :smokin:


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

R32Harv said:


> http://img390.imageshack.us/img390/9858/r32harv.jpg
> my R32 out by priddy today



Very very nice Harv!! Do you have anymore pics?:thumbsup:


----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

Loving these 3 pictures in sun


----------



## R32Harv (Dec 2, 2007)

Thank's Bryan,
heres a few more


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

R34 lover... said:


> Loving these 3 pictures in sun


looks great !! loving the front splitter...think I'll be getting a carbon one from night racer......

any chance you could take a high res picture of your lemans sticker(c-pillar), I need to get some made for mine....if you can..could you hold a measure next to it for scale....cheers very muchness..


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

LM blue & gold split rims :thumbsup: it doesnt get any better


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

R32Harv said:


> Thank's Bryan,
> heres a few more



Awesome buddy!! Were these taken in Bristol?


----------



## R32Harv (Dec 2, 2007)

Not far from Bristol, Pridddy ponds and Cheddar Gorge. It was a nice evening and i wanted to take a few shots before it went off to abby. Sad i know, but i aint gonna see it for a couple of weeks.............missing it already:sadwavey:.


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Jun 2, 2009)

hi all first post thought i would post up my old R33gts-t wont be long before i have another one


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^

Lovely R33 there fella, in the best colour too & a superb location :thumbsup:


----------



## FanatiC (Feb 25, 2008)

Amazing picture on the r33 ^^


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks fellas :thumbsup:
got two more


----------



## brewpubeaver (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## R32Harv (Dec 2, 2007)

Very nice brewpubeaver, lovely backdrop and fair play on the lack of rear spoiler. Even though i have mine on i do like it without. Is there any noticeable difference in lack of downforce? (for want of a better description) without one as i've never tried taking mine off


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

that looks cool mate verrrrrry nice location:clap:


----------



## brewpubeaver (Mar 12, 2009)

there is a differance, but i made up for it in going with bigger tires, lol.... next ones should be 295`s on all 4 corners


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Thats my R34 GTR. Bought it only one month ago. Installed the nismo kit all around and the Top Secret bonnet and rear pods. The TS rear diffuser is now on as well but have not taken pics yet. Those pics to be uploaded as I get them. Excuse the sceanery around and the mobile phone pics please.


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

My favs.


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

My young fella washing the baby:


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

My new Fav pic:


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Great pic of a great car Lars.

imo the best wheels for silver R33's! Perfect size aswell.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

brewpubeaver said:


>


Wow!!!!! beautiful pic and car!
:clap:
bob


----------



## popeye (May 2, 2006)

*best pic of your car*



usagtrpilot said:


> My favs.


absolutely mental.....that twin blade spoiler rocks and those double six do luck rims...mad.....lovely low profile stance ur car has....how much does a set of those rear led clusters cost in USA lad:thumbsup:
thanks

popeye


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Im closing this thread and will start a new one as its making the opening page to big.


----------



## Ash R33-GTR (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

Here's a couple of my favourites of my ex-GTR 

























and some of my best shots of current cars, this is my daily driver at the moment

























and my track car


----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)

:smokin:


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)




----------



## Ash R33-GTR (Jan 27, 2012)

skyline.jpg picture by R33-GTR - Photobucket


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

very nice R33-GTR


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

very nice cars in did!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

My EG9.


----------



## west gtr (Jul 18, 2008)

*That's a beautiful bayside blue GTR!!*

The wheels really complement the car - they're made by Blitz I believe...not cheap...but quality....nice one.:thumbsup:


----------



## kuwait_r34 (Mar 19, 2008)

my jun bnr34


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

hodgie said:


> Heres one of mine


My fav pic so far 

I'l see if I can find some of mine....


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Here's one of my 34 and 32 ...all photos taken on my iPhone!!








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## sparkso (Nov 4, 2011)

ive been a fan of this pic of mine ever since it was taken, hdr pics rule!!


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## jonnydumpvalve (Mar 12, 2009)

My two babies


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Tinoush said:


>


Learn to park!!!! :chuckle:


----------



## AndyStuttgart (Feb 14, 2006)

RB28, SR20 and RB30 in a row


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

lots of drooling here................


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

my car but not me driving.....


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Hee hee I love how non plus'd your passenger looks!!

Bob


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Bob, I thought you posted the best picture of your one, showing the underside sticker lol

:chuckle:


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

AndyStuttgart said:


> RB28, SR20 and RB30 in a row


RB30 in the pink S15?!?!

If you ever want to sell the grey S15 please give me shout out!
Might need a new drift car for the season.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

*Piccy*

Hee Hee this one Nigel?








What a tart!
:thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## AndyStuttgart (Feb 14, 2006)

BenGTR said:


> RB30 in the pink S15?!?!
> 
> If you ever want to sell the grey S15 please give me shout out!
> Might need a new drift car for the season.


The grey one belongs to Benne (not Jansen), it´s his track car and surely not for sale 
And yes, my ex-girls car got an RB30 with about 700Nm of torque at just 1.35 bar of boost 
I´m just about to give it a little extra by changing the stock manifolds, dump pipes and cams...

Keeping it "no pic, no post", how about a little custom exhaust still keeping it legal? :shy:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

fourtoes said:


> Hee hee I love how non plus'd your passenger looks!!
> 
> Bob


Hehe that's me in the passenger seat!


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

...and me in the drivers seat :wavey:

Awesome car dude thanks for letting me have a go :smokin:


----------



## roki_86 (Oct 24, 2010)

favorit pics from last summer


----------



## west gtr (Jul 18, 2008)

Stunning example and beautifully photographed R33!


----------



## Tonto_GTR (May 12, 2011)

Not very artistic


----------



## DanW33gtr (Nov 10, 2011)

here is mine earlier today





































not the best pics but taken on a rubbish camera phone lol


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

you got a flat tyre mate!


----------



## DanW33gtr (Nov 10, 2011)

nick the tubman said:


> you got a flat tyre mate!


Haha well spotted slow puncture getting new tyres all round shortly for this year :thumbsup:


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

This is my favourite photo so far. Ignore the red light  Not the cleanest car but looks hard.


----------



## popeye (May 2, 2006)

*best picture*

what make are those rear spats DanW:thumbsup:


----------



## DanW33gtr (Nov 10, 2011)

popeye said:


> what make are those rear spats DanW:thumbsup:


hi i think there just v-spec spats tbh please correct me if im wrong anyone?


----------



## popeye (May 2, 2006)

*spats*



DanW33gtr said:


> hi i think there just v-spec spats tbh please correct me if im wrong anyone?


thought so:bowdown1:


----------



## Vipes R32 GTR (May 19, 2007)




----------



## Vipes R32 GTR (May 19, 2007)




----------



## Vipes R32 GTR (May 19, 2007)

[/IMG]


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

still got a lot of work to do but here it is untouched


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

JTJUDGE said:


> still got a lot of work to do but here it is untouched


Lovely car mate, the spit of my old one, blitz wheels?


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

cheers, it's far from finished though. Rays Volk Racing GT-N I believe! rather rare.
I'm thinking of selling them to raise some cash for a few other bits on bobs I want done. I have an old set of 3 piece lambo alloys that I might put on. I used to have them on my old 300zx.


----------



## Bite Me (Aug 29, 2005)

GTR Number 1;









GTR Number 2;









GTR Number 3;









Miss both R33's, not so much for the 32 though. Won't be buying another one anytime soon, but will definitely buy another one.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

I was looking at the chiq ...


----------



## west gtr (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi mate the blue R33 looks mean....do you have any better pics?? Cheers!


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Here is one of mine :squintdan


----------



## west gtr (Jul 18, 2008)

Mate, thats a stunning R35..the best I have seen without exception..the wheels just set the whole car off they look like BBS??


----------



## flovv (Jun 28, 2007)

andrew186 said:


> Here is one of mine :squintdan


It looks brilliant !! Probably the best I have seen ! :thumbsup:


----------



## SirRolf (Oct 23, 2009)

here some current pics of my R33 





on the track:


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)




----------



## LK Drifter (Jun 7, 2009)

My fav at the mo!


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)




----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

I hate it when people do this, but I'm doing it myself...

Clean one:









On track:


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

In contrast, covered in crap on the way to Silverstone.

Getting covered in even more crap at Silverstone.


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

no need for words


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow, who is your valeter?


----------



## hksboost (Dec 17, 2010)

My BNR34


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Splurt


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

awesome car!


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

great pictures


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

hksboost said:


> My BNR34


Perfection!


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

My pride and joy.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

My GTR:

My GTR by graham.cleverly, on Flickr

My Impreza:

Impreza by graham.cleverly, on Flickr


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

My widebody S15


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

^^^^very nice, do you have any side shots??


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

Yep, here ya go for a sideshot. .. currently for sale  If your in NZ, check out trademe!


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

That looks really good. Classy as well.


----------



## west gtr (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi mate, beautiful car - very unique and desirable!!


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

My 2012 Race Car


----------



## shturm (Oct 28, 2009)

looks nice! happy with it?


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

shturm said:


> looks nice! happy with it?


Hi 

I will know this week as we are testing tomorrow

Regards Mark


----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

The first wash before a Big cleaning with polish


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

My favorite R34 pic:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

grahamc said:


> My favorite R34 pic:


Nope, I'm just not seeing it, is it in one of the garages


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Loving those boobs. The car needs some side skirts though.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

I like the way 33s smile at you.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

MIKEGTR said:


> Nope, I'm just not seeing it, is it in one of the garages


took me ages of staring and going back to this pic.... but I finally found it :thumbsup:

Keep up the good search


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

clarky_gtt said:


> no need for words


In the words of keith Lemon, Ooooooosshhhh!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Not great photo's but the best I have of her so far. My fav two shots thus far, taken just after her first detail  Took me 15hrs plus lol. Won't be doing that again in a hurry.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

very shiny! get some good pics to show off your 15hrs of hard work!!


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Cheers mate. Get a pic up of your awesome looking matt wrap :smokin:


----------



## allensaldi (Oct 12, 2010)

Anyone against me posting a picture of my EVO X?


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

^^Off course not  Post up


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

one taken at the fast show.


----------



## allensaldi (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey she is.


















And Her with my pal's SRT8 Charger









Charger is pretty sick. Lowered and 22" Vossen wheels. I'll see if I can get some more pix off him of it.


----------



## IP Support (Jan 31, 2011)

That one picture rule is working well.


----------



## allensaldi (Oct 12, 2010)

Sorry. :nervous: Couldn't decide which one lol.


----------



## andyR43 (Jun 13, 2010)

Here's mine  :-


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

ian turbo said:


> one taken at the fast show.


lovely


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

andyR43 said:


> Here's mine  :-


That looks stunning:smokin: Were you running spacers with it, and if so how big?


----------



## James GT-R (Aug 16, 2005)

Here's a couple of mine from last year. It's got a Nismo carbon front splitter and clear side repeaters now though. Will take some new one's shortly.....


----------



## andyR43 (Jun 13, 2010)

Jags said:


> That looks stunning:smokin: Were you running spacers with it, and if so how big?


Yes mate, 15mm spacers all round.


----------



## adamyeh77 (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

adamyeh77 said:


>


damn, well that was a big fail


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

ian turbo said:


>


Christ! If she scuffed those heels she'd light up


----------



## 8ren (Apr 17, 2008)

I like this one. Taken at a local rolling road event.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

ian turbo said:


> one taken at the fast show.


Has she got a torch up her arse shining at the floor?, or is it just my computer screen?


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

I will have a look for you !!


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Jimbostir said:


> Has she got a torch up her arse shining at the floor?, or is it just my computer screen?


If you look carefully at the way she's standing, it's not up her arse.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

adamyeh77 said:


>


Legendary!!!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

A/S/L? 




ian turbo said:


> one taken at the fast show.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Mudflap said:


> If you look carefully at the way she's standing, it's not up her arse.


It must be my computer screen then !! Haha!


----------



## TeCko (Mar 15, 2012)

Pretty picture


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

8ren said:


> I like this one. Taken at a local rolling road event.


Saw you parked up at the Burg Stube last November! Popped in to see Martin and Heidi, came out and your GTR was there, looked brilliant. :thumbsup:


----------



## 8ren (Apr 17, 2008)

Red Duke said:


> Saw you parked up at the Burg Stube last November! Popped in to see Martin and Heidi, came out and your GTR was there, looked brilliant. :thumbsup:


Thanks  . Had a great couple of days. As much as I love the atmosphere of the busy trips I also love the quiet mid week ones like that when you can get plenty of clear laps in . Looking forward to going back, havnt made it yet this year.


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Aye, we go during the week too, not experienced enough to keep up with, or out of the way of the nutters that do it on a weekly basis! :chuckle: Much more enjoyable to do a lap or two when it is quiet, and actually stay on line, rather than watching your mirrors every 2 seconds! Haha


----------



## slo32 (Apr 18, 2008)

*My two r32s*








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## jay12345 (Nov 21, 2010)

A couple of mine from the weekend


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

One of my GTR and my dads MGA


----------



## AlexRS4 (May 10, 2009)

Does this count?


----------



## IP Support (Jan 31, 2011)

^ Well it's half a car  What's the time frame for finishing it?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks like "Brum"


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

matty32 said:


> looks like "Brum"


:chuckle:


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

hksboost said:


> My BNR34


Probably my favourite picture of a BNR34 ever. Simple and stunning, just stunning.


----------



## dippa (Mar 8, 2007)

*My first pictures of my GTR R35*

Let me know what you gus think


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

dippa said:


> Let me know what you gus think


Good looking GT-R but the pictures are not so good


----------



## dippa (Mar 8, 2007)

*iPad*



Bolle said:


> Good looking GT-R but the pictures are not so good



Taken with iPad 2 camera, Thanks tho


----------



## west gtr (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Darren, Mate gotta agree the car is simply stunning - any more pics?


----------



## coogy (Mar 16, 2012)

8ren said:


> I like this one. Taken at a local rolling road event.


that is perfect


----------



## TRC (Apr 18, 2012)

What if i have more than one favorite? LOL!


----------



## JayG (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## JayG (Dec 19, 2006)

5/4/2012


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Is not the best, but one of the best :thumbsup:

Pic is borrowed from RA64FREDDY!


----------



## Niels (Apr 6, 2010)

Very nice car


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Unfortunately not MY car, but i shot the picture 










GTR Bensopra


----------



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

*My last R33 in average conditon.*

http://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w401/Kingsul/168.jpg


----------



## Kango_V (Jun 24, 2005)

clarky_gtt said:


> no need for words


Lovely pic that. Hey, is that the Chinese Experience? Another GTR in Swindon  I think I'll have to get mine polished up.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Darren-mac said:


> Probably my favourite picture of a BNR34 ever. Simple and stunning, just stunning.


Mmmm just right! Nice.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

MIKEGTR said:


> One of my GTR and my dads MGA


That looks the nuts. Just sits right on those rims. What shade of green is it??!!!!!!


----------



## Audiophile (Sep 23, 2009)

My matte green GTR33


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

That really works the Matt green. Is it wrapped? 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

...is there a matt green gtr coming to glasgow!? lol

i must admit,it does look good


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Matt green is looking awesome, like a full ready to attack tank.. Love it


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

professor matt said:


> ...is there a matt green gtr coming to glasgow!? lol
> 
> i must admit,it does look good


:nervous: something of the sort, maybe....:squintdan


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I ****ing love that!


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Just needs a mini gun on the roof and a shovel on the side


----------



## Audiophile (Sep 23, 2009)

hahaaa..thanks guy's..yes it's wrapped in 3M matte green vinyl..thought I'll take completly different approach.. on this..it use to look like any other GTR on this planet
Before: 








After:









Inside its a HKS 2.8L counterweight + with R34 gearbox, mechanical diff 355mm brakes + some bits and pieces inside:


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

I love the wheels too, sexual


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah the wheels do look good. They still need some sort of ankle chopping spinny blade thing. Maybe carbon fibre to keep it matching lol 
I'll shut up now 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

damn that matt green is sexy. just something about it. maybe because its different and it worked. but damn! :clap:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Few of mine being used as it was intended


----------



## Audiophile (Sep 23, 2009)

From backside as well with new trackday tyres


----------



## popeye (May 2, 2006)

*your car*



Audiophile said:


> From backside as well with new trackday tyres


hi
is that an irish registration i see on the car?


----------



## Audiophile (Sep 23, 2009)

The plates are still attached yes! 



popeye said:


> hi
> is that an irish registration i see on the car?


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

popeye said:


> hi
> is that an irish registration i see on the car?
> 
> ah thee old kerry reg hey


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

GTR-Dreamer said:


>


WIN 

hahahaha


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Oi! It's got a Nissan logo on the bonnet !


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

*R32 2.7*

Here are a few my son took of the old girl...
still waiting for it to be Mapped....








By torra123 at 2012-06-08








By torra123 at 2012-06-08








By torra123 at 2012-06-08
and could not resist putting my daily drive on as well...just fitted a turbo back 3" Kakimoto Exhaust,
yes I no its not a GTR but it is a GSR...:chuckle:








By torra123 at 2012-06-07


----------



## NAV GTR (Apr 9, 2012)

my old r33 gtr. Not so good quality i know


----------



## Airborne4000 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Following the rule of one pic, the best I have so far...


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

CT17 said:


> Following the rule of one pic, the best I have so far...


Nice one - was that last Wednesday? 

Your car looked good on all parts of the track that day.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Can't decide between these three.....


----------



## moonshine (Feb 13, 2012)

cant decide between these 2.


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Niels (Apr 6, 2010)

Too bad this was with my old wheels


----------



## louis110 (Sep 16, 2007)

My black bnr32 and another gtrcanada member's whit bcnr33.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

*Brands !*

My favourite pic so far


----------



## scoobytypera (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Trev said:


> Can't decide between these three.....


the first one reminds me of akira. really really cool pic


----------



## lofa (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

JTJUDGE said:


> the first one reminds me of akira. really really cool pic


Thanks mate!

No photoshop either, all taken with just camera settings.


----------



## robkellypga (Sep 17, 2010)

Here are my 2 GTR's


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

lofa said:


>


Awesome looking 32 there mate - just looks right in every way.


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

robkellypga said:


> Here are my 2 GTR's


try again Rob


----------



## DNCracing (Sep 30, 2012)

Id like to post mine, till then time to stack up posts


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

lofa said:


>


Silver with black alloys, the best a gtr can get :thumbsup:


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Mine


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

My freshly built R32


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Siegerd (Jul 14, 2010)

My R34 GTR V-spec UK model


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

louis110 said:


> My black bnr32 and another gtrcanada member's whit bcnr33.


Wow that is stealthy. Got any more?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

Lamb said:


> My freshly built R32
> 
> 
> View attachment 6079



SEXY!!!


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

hpt_simon said:


> SEXY!!!


Thanks mate :thumbsup:


----------



## TP_ (Jan 18, 2008)

My R34 GTT.
500awhp, track built.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Lamb said:


> My freshly built R32
> 
> 
> View attachment 6079


Nice one H. Those are the exact same wheels as mine with the centre caps and decals the same too. I've not seen another car with them until now, we're they difficult to source?


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Cheers Jim.....working progress but its getting there.
Wheels came of another car i had so got lucky really....think they suit the car really well and fill the arches nicely too.


----------



## louis110 (Sep 16, 2007)

CSB said:


> Wow that is stealthy. Got any more?


Just a few! I've since removed the black XD9s (loaned to me by a pal) and put my white GramLights back on. Hoping to get a set of Work Meister S1Rs in bronze next year. 

















































(I don't live in a ghetto, it's a military base lol)


----------



## bucharest (Sep 18, 2010)

Lamb said:


> My freshly built R32
> 
> 
> View attachment 6079


maaaaan that is sweet !!! any more pics mate ?? what engine specs ??


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

JamieP said:


> Mine


Now that is gorgrous... Look's stuning. :thumbsup:


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

I took some more of mine last night with a new Flash..


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Its no longer my car, but I just love this picture.


----------



## AlexRS4 (May 10, 2009)

Not officially a Skyline or GTR but quite close ish..... the Kitcar has an RB25DET from my old Stagea RS4 and the Lexus has a 2JZGE so yeah kinda cheating by having two cars in 1 pic. :chuckle:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

some where in Sweden now, but back in the day 2005, this was my pride and joy

still miss it in a strange way


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

Long forgotten skyline. Still own it tho.


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

[/IMG]

My 600whp 32 GTR just before i sold it.


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

One of my favorite pics taken this year, taken at the first startup this season.









And the last picture of this season before the winter.


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## r32cosworthblue (Feb 24, 2008)

Here one of mine from last year!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Taken last month at Fuji Speedway.


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

Leaving daikoku on the bay bridge in Yokohama Japan. Perfectly timed shot of me getting on the go pedal just a little bit








again, gotta give a shot out to our new friends from jdmzipties. hosted them to some car fun for a few days, results to follow on their blog! all the shots from them and daikokufuto.com during the impromptu meet can be found on FB here https://www.facebook.com/GARAGESPECMOTORSPORTS


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Nice shot,  of the family car?


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Some awesome pics here wowowowowowowow


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

lol yessir. put two kids in it everyday no problem


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/170319-ts-r32-gtr.html


----------



## Tomolo (Dec 7, 2010)

Taven888 said:


> Some awesome pics here wowowowowowowow


I concur


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Some fantastic pictures guys, keep them coming.


----------



## robkellypga (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## robkellypga (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## Audiophile (Sep 23, 2009)

Mine at most modern racetrack in Baltics and most likely one the newest in northen europe..


----------



## scoobytypera (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)




----------



## AVUS Motorsport (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

*gtr*

gtr


----------



## R34P3R (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## edwards_gtr (Oct 1, 2012)

some very decent pics here! nice cars guys!


----------



## Audiophile (Sep 23, 2009)

One more


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

^^^that is a stunning picture!^^^


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

AVUS Motorsport said:


>


Awesome pic, just need to sort that number plate!


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

OUT-LAWZ said:


> An old picture of mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What can I say?!


----------



## waynegts (Nov 23, 2006)




----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

alloy said:


>


That's looks stunning


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

R32GTR_T said:


> That's looks stunning


It looks and sounds really good going round Silverstone GP Circuit as well.


----------



## kot (Jan 19, 2013)

gtr the best cars


----------



## kot (Jan 19, 2013)

32 and 34 best


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

I think they all look better moving, covered in brake dust and icy track muck:-


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

wow... looks very good mate


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

*My best picture*








[/IMG]

This is the best picture taken so far of my car, thanks for looking


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

My Godzilla.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

cox said:


> wow... looks very good mate


Thanks.

Four weeks later it wasn't covered in brake dust as you will see from last week's shot:


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

cox said:


> Beautiful!


The women or the car?


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

Buahahahahahahha... I'm still thinking about


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

All three babies are expensive to run - just go for the oldest one. Apparently they are more grateful.:chuckle:


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Mudflap said:


> All three babies are expensive to run - just go for the oldest one. Apparently they are more grateful.:chuckle:


PMSL...


----------



## KeithB (Aug 1, 2010)

Just got mine before winter started and not taking it out in the salt but best pic so far


----------



## Greg_PL (Jan 12, 2013)

Lamb said:


> The women or the car?


Car of course :chuckle:


----------



## kot (Jan 19, 2013)

super cars sexy


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Nice pic mike.......now sell me your wheels!! 




MIKEGTR said:


>


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice Mike, still waiting to see your car in the metal as you are not that far from me.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Lamb said:


> Nice pic mike.......now sell me your wheels!!


Lol, I think you asked first, but I've had about 10 other people ask the same lol - if I sell, I'll message you, but to be honest, I prob won't lol.

CT17 - Its been in the Bodyshop for the last 4 months lol, hopefully be out soon with few neat little touches here and there


----------



## LeSWE (Jan 23, 2013)

alot of nice cars in here. maybe il post my own gtr32.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


>


is that an explosion in the back ground


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

JTJUDGE said:


> is that an explosion in the back ground


Ganja smoke from a roof vent :chuckle:


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Ganja smoke from a roof vent :chuckle:



PMSL


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Mine with Lightspeeds BBS wheels on it.

Harry (Lamb), I LOVE your GTR32, looks just right. What spec is it?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

JTJUDGE said:


> is that an explosion in the back ground


A romance explosion :thumbsup:


----------



## skylineman34 (Dec 14, 2012)

Crusin


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

This is one of mine


----------



## NATEDG (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Venator (Feb 6, 2013)

Sweet rides. Will whack mine up soon


----------



## moonshine (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Venator (Feb 6, 2013)

^ Was that taken in Scotland? Beaut picture mate!!


----------



## skylineman34 (Dec 14, 2012)

My GTR got a help with a wash from a few girls at a car wash place....


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

moonshine said:


>


:bowdown1:


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

The best picture I have at the moment, car is stored for the winter


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

This is now the best picture of my car but only because my daughter is there.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

^^Very cool:smokin:

Is that guy on the far right taking a picture of your car whilst everyone else is posing for the main picture? LOL


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Mudflap said:


>


Immense photo Jack, your R33 is looking awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Immense photo Jack, your R33 is looking awesome :thumbsup:


Thanks Speedy.

Wedding over and R33 SKY is champing at the bit to get to the next event in Brighton. I might leave the rear wing ribbon off at Incarnation in case we meet some nice boys.:chuckle:

Reference a previous welcome post, the guy with the camera is my brother in-law. His son (my nephew) has a mint £30K+ Integrale.


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

skylineman34 said:


> My GTR got a help with a wash from a few girls at a car wash place....


Nice rim`s.....:chuckle:


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

torra said:


> Nice rim`s.....:chuckle:


BBS RG-R 708 single piece forged - very light and strong.

The wedding cost just a little bit more than the rims.:bawling:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

GTROC London Meet first Jack before Incarnation!


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> GTROC London Meet first Jack before Incarnation!


I'll leave it on for the Ace - no bum boys there?:nervous:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Mudflap said:


> I'll leave it on for the Ace - no bum boys there?:nervous:


Only SIMPLYMOO :chuckle:


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

mudflap, you have one of the nicest r33's ive ever seen


----------



## northstar34 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Very nice.. Always loved the 34 GTR.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

northstar34 said:


> Northstar's R34 GTR


One of the very best R34's around. Astounding to behold in the metal.


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Awesome :bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## regal (Oct 3, 2005)

*R33 GTR 8 years later ....*

http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/542703_211428975667501_1904853936_n.jpg

http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/563550_211428959000836_1757327713_n.jpg

http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/526434_210924049051327_62254580_n.jpg

http://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/559966_210923892384676_1500731554_n.jpg

http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/405748_210923752384690_706238082_n.jpg

http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/313729_210791559064576_17828704_n.jpg

http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/75804_210736532403412_605610043_n.jpg

http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/374293_210736495736749_464721362_n.jpg

http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/374293_210736495736749_464721362_n.jpg

http://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/217509_210717912405274_1071283369_n.jpg

http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/269271_210704215739977_1484226704_n.jpg

http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/542313_210368052440260_1384363821_n.jpg


----------



## Dr Meat (Dec 13, 2007)

Northstar your car is truly stunning :thumbsup:


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Some very nice pics you have there regal... :thumbsup:


----------



## BushyBoy (Nov 1, 2012)

northstar34 said:


>


wow thats awesome!!


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

northstar34 said:


>


This R34 is one of the best looking skyline, i ever seen :thumbsup:
I am speechless


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

northstar34 said:


>


Ah man get this beast back on the road please!!! I need to go out again in this please!


----------



## dippa (Mar 8, 2007)

*hot*



northstar34 said:


>


seen this in the flesh they guys efforts to make this gtr differerent from the other are very well done one of the nicest gtrs ive ever seen.


----------



## moonshine (Feb 13, 2012)

Venator said:


> ^ Was that taken in Scotland? Beaut picture mate!!


yes mate glencoe,nice scenery round about there.


----------



## AlexRS4 (May 10, 2009)

Not quite a car yet but getting closer!


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Good effort! I like it


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

I bet that will be rappid when it's done... very nice.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

AlexRS4 said:


> Not quite a car yet but getting closer!


Oh hell, I find it quite exciting with an RB26 in two tons of Skyline.

Best of luck and please keep us posted.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/BEUTafterCorrectionDetail15.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/BEUTafterCorrectionDetail7.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/BEUTafterCorrectionDetail5.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/BEUTafterCorrectionDetail8.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/BEUTafterCorrectionDetail9.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/BEUTafterCorrectionDetail4.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/BEUTafterCorrectionDetail17.jpg


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

and the other one before any Mods

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/DSC04346.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/DSC04311.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/DSC04347.jpg

Mods starting !!!

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/MyGTRwithAlconBrakes.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/HereSheis5.jpg


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

and a little summer toy

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/Ladyoffside.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/LadyArse.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/LadyEngwithInductionkitjpg.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/Ladyrearwheel.jpg


----------



## BigKriss (Sep 14, 2012)

It simply upsets the Porsche boys over here..They do eventually get by with some help from me..loving it.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

northstar34 said:


>


I just had so e man wee come out :chuckle: that is pure sex on wheels mate. Very jealous!!!!


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

AlexRS4 said:


> Not quite a car yet but getting closer!


Great project mate. That's going to be awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

AlexRS4 said:


> Not quite a car yet but getting closer!


Where is the full project thread for this????? opcorn:


----------



## flovv (Jun 28, 2007)

grahamc said:


> Where is the full project thread for this????? opcorn:


Wonder the same thing, this is a proj thread I want to subscribe to! Great pic mate !!


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

AlexRS4 said:


> Not quite a car yet but getting closer!


Ive always wanted to do some thing like that and donor my 32 to do it but some how still retain the 4wd but just could never afford to even try to do it .


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5iKEFHZJDE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice one mate. I will follow that


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

ian turbo said:


>


Car or one on the left ............. find my self looking more to the left lol


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

northstar34

I can never stop looking at that R34, it's just perfect!


----------



## northstar34 (Jul 24, 2009)

.::TopSky::. said:


> northstar34
> 
> I can never stop looking at that R34, it's just perfect!


Thanks mate :thumbsup:

And to all who have commented previously. Loads to to do on improving the car, had a load of pics to update with, just a shame the build thread no longer exists for me to update


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

northstar34; said:


> just a shame the build thread no longer exists for me to update


id be ****in furious over that man, could have been trimmed rather than bloody deleted after all the work n pix you had put up


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

do you still have the original pix and info from the thread, will you start a new one? opcorn:


----------



## roki_86 (Oct 24, 2010)

last weekend #Team AvusMotorsport


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Pretty, been there too with my R33


----------



## NOSSie (Jun 22, 2008)

AlexRS4 said:


> Not quite a car yet but getting closer!


Sweet!


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

roki_86 said:


> last weekend #Team AvusMotorsport


Very nice indeed - love the wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## pmdawg (May 6, 2005)

Composite


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I quite like this..










Courtesy of A. Ivell of 6two1.com..


----------



## Mini-E (Feb 29, 2008)

pmdawg said:


> Composite



Any more pics of this not moving, wheels look nice, any pics?


----------



## pmdawg (May 6, 2005)

Yeah just search for my posts: 

GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum - Search Results


----------



## Mini-E (Feb 29, 2008)

pmdawg said:


> Yeah just search for my posts:
> 
> GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum - Search Results


Very nice car! Thought the wheels were meisters but those panasports actually look better, Great combo with the silver r32


----------



## pmdawg (May 6, 2005)

Thanks Bud


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

ian turbo said:


>


Is one of them a midget or is the other one a giant ? 

The car is amazing looking though


Oh and both girls are very pretty in case one of them is the other half, it's just that one is really small or tall. 
If both belong to you then hats off to ya fella


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

northstar34 said:


>


Oh my


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

I took some of mine wile we had a bit of nice weather.. lol 







Sorry if the pics look a bit gay..lol


----------



## slacker (Dec 10, 2007)

^^^^
Looks fantastic Ian!

Michael


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Thanks.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## knighty84 (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

oh yes i like that 32!!!


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

knighty84 said:


>


Sigh, this is the gtr I sold my hawkeye for but was to late. Bought another subaru but Id have loved this one


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## knighty84 (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry dude I beat you too it. i had to sell my widearched 2dr subaru to buy this and that broke my heart but I'm loving this after 7 subarus in a row this feels so good to drive another car, spent a lot of money getting this set up properly and there was little nigly problems that's I'v rectified, the main this how stunning the body work is its mint I'v had all the wheels off gave it a full once over there's not a spec of rust on it , it's going in to the body shop have front bumper re sprayed as its stone chipped a little and a new n1 boot lip then she will be finished until I'v got the money to throw at fully forging it


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

ian turbo said:


> I took some of mine wile we had a bit of nice weather.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, what wheels and size are they!? What fitment can you get them in?:runaway::runaway:


----------



## CrysAk (Mar 14, 2010)

LiamGTR said:


> Wow, what wheels and size are they!? What fitment can you get them in?:runaway::runaway:



RAYS Nismo LMGT4's 18" probably 8.5 or 9.5

good luck finding a set in that condition (although they look to of been refurbished as no polished lip!), let alone the correct fitment for your car as they were discontinued a few years back and highly sought after (getting mine refurbished this very minute) It's worth checking the 350z forums, as a lot of them came with these wheels in 18/19 flavours

An alternative would be the ROTA GTR's (although they are cast, not forged, but come readily available at 1/3rd the price, brand new, any colour and any fitment you need)


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Hmm I don't think a Teg could run 9.5's with a low ET that these will probably come with 

I do like the Rota GTR's but the spokes look really thick and 'heavy'


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

CrysAk said:


> RAYS Nismo LMGT4's 18" probably 8.5 or 9.5
> 
> good luck finding a set in that condition (although they look to of been refurbished as no polished lip!), let alone the correct fitment for your car as they were discontinued a few years back and highly sought after .
> 
> ...


----------



## CrysAk (Mar 14, 2010)

ahh didnt know that .. i bought some center caps from Japanland so they could colour match the paint .. typically i bought the wrong fitment and center caps don;t actually fit


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

CrysAk said:


> ahh didnt know that .. i bought some center caps from Japanland so they could colour match the paint .. typically i bought the wrong fitment and center caps don;t actually fit


Oh  Thats a bummer... ive taken mine to so many places and i get the same thing.. Cant match that .. lol


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## MpR33 (Sep 13, 2012)

currently my favorite. down here in southern California


----------



## lulatsch (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## CrysAk (Mar 14, 2010)

can't take any credit for it as i bought it like it, but here's my old R33, bit OTT / F&F but still loved it!

My new R33 is currently in the bodyshop and should look a lot meaner/track orientated


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Friends R32 GTS and mine



Some pictures at night





A few month back when it was at JM Imports.


----------



## kot (Jan 19, 2013)

sky the best


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

One from today. I've wanted to take this shot for such a long time


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

northstar34 said:


>


This is one of the nicest cars I have ever seen! Good job!:bowdown1::thumbsup:


----------



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)

Just a few photos i took of me dads Nissan Skyline R32 GTR


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

one of my 34 before i sold it


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

If it hadn't of been for having to be sensible I so would have bought that off you Shane!
Beautiful R34 !!!


----------



## worpdrive (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pic from spa 2013*

Passing through F1 garage at spa, l thought it was quite cool


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> If it hadn't of been for having to be sensible I so would have bought that off you Shane!
> Beautiful R34 !!!


Thanks Kris  I take it that you didnt take the plunge yet no 

Im thinking of a 35 maybe next year if i sell on the Supra

Would love to see some pics of my 34 now, tried emailing the buyer a few times since i sold it but have not heard anything back, would be nice to know if any members on here might use a German skyline forum and might have seen it up on there


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Stick up some pics of the supe Shane, best of luck vrt'ing the r35 lol


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

thread already up with pics of the supra in it Steve


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

this is probably my favourite pics of my current car


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

CrysAk said:


> can't take any credit for it as i bought it like it, but here's my old R33, bit OTT / F&F but still loved it!
> 
> My new R33 is currently in the bodyshop and should look a lot meaner/track orientated


That is gorgeous! I love the skyline badge at the back! :thumbsup:


----------



## CrysAk (Mar 14, 2010)

wmd_gtr said:


> That is gorgeous! I love the skyline badge at the back! :thumbsup:


for sale on ebay atm .. bit of a bargain 425 BHP for 4.5k but it's changed hands A LOT and ... well.. not as clean as it used to be ..  lots of distasteful mods done since i owned it, seats, dials, lights, stickers ... don't think anything of actual value has been added  and the surface rust never got tended to so.. those top mounts not looking so pretty


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

CrysAk said:


> for sale on ebay atm .. bit of a bargain 425 BHP for 4.5k but it's changed hands A LOT and ... well.. not as clean as it used to be ..  lots of distasteful mods done since i owned it, seats, dials, lights, stickers ... don't think anything of actual value has been added  and the surface rust never got tended to so.. those top mounts not looking so pretty


Aw shit really? It's a shame car is lovely in those pics. Do you prefer your new one? Need to get pics of that up!


----------



## CrysAk (Mar 14, 2010)

new one is only stage 1 but much prefer it, still in bodyshop atm.. all will be revealed in a few months


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

This one's mine.


----------



## Xanthos (Oct 31, 2012)

Saw those wheels / brakes already on another R35
Looks good on pictures, but even better in reality :thumbsup:


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

RJJ said:


> This one's mine.


Love the wheels.... Stunning :thumbsup:


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

DINGER B said:


> Love the wheels.... Stunning :thumbsup:


Thanks Dinger, HRE make nice wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

Probably my favourite single pics of both my old barges.


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

Think this is currently the one:


----------



## lofa (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Here's my litchfield tuned car


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Mate she looks sweeeeeeet :thumbsup:


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)




----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I quite like this one.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Me in Project Moff getting a bit sideways @ Snetterton 200 Racing Circuit

600 BHP at the rear hubs makes for some fun....


----------



## RJT (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Great pics rich


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

RJT said:


>


That looks brilliant you can't beat gtrs in red


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

mattj and RJT R33's are my fav cars on here


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

dave_gtr said:


> mattj and RJT R33's are my fav cars on here


Yeah agree with that they are special


----------



## Xanthos (Oct 31, 2012)

*...a real Godzilla*









photo by: Sven Hasselbach Photography


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


>


Now that's nice.. Very cool


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

Taken last Sat at BRC:clap:


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Heres one of mine from last year which I have just found on the net


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

One of mine at north weald Friday with the scuffed track wheels.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

RJT said:


>


Not sure what is going on on the boot lid but that asides for a point, what a brilliant picture. Looks right at home on the track. Body colour, the contrasting colour of the wheels and that vented front wing make for one sweet R33 GTR. Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## scotty gtr (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## RJT (Mar 4, 2011)

Kadir said:


> Not sure what is going on on the boot lid but that asides for a point, what a brilliant picture. Looks right at home on the track. Body colour, the contrasting colour of the wheels and that vented front wing make for one sweet R33 GTR. Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


It's got aero catches on the boot and the gtr badge in the middle over the part which normally has the lock


----------



## scummy (Mar 9, 2009)

Not the best picture , but it's the only one i've got in this computer :nervous:


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

EAndy said:


>


Show off :chairshot

Lovely looking car mate :thumbsup:


----------



## scummy (Mar 9, 2009)

:bowdown1:


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice pic my son took of the old R32 in Newcastle...not bad for a 20 year old car has the DO-LUCK body kit on (not to everyone's taste I know but!!!):squintdan


----------



## chuckle2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

some fantastic motors


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

torra said:


> View attachment 10529
> 
> Nice pic my son took of the old R32 in Newcastle...not bad for a 20 year old car has the DO-LUCK body kit on (not to everyone's taste I know but!!!):squintdan


Damn, I keep meaning to find this place! I'm at work tomorrow (in Newcastle) so on my way home I MUST find it!


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Probably my newest favorite of my car...


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Here's mine.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Oh my days..

I haven't seen that combo of those wheels but on a silver car, looks awesome.


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

scott240 said:


> Probably my newest favorite of my car...


Nice. Are they Varrstoens ? If so what size/offset are they ? 

Cheers

Stu


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

mambastu said:


> Nice. Are they Varrstoens ? If so what size/offset are they ?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Stu


Thanks mate. They are Miro Wheels 398. Size all around is 18x9.5 +20. I have 15mm bolt-on spacers on all four corners as well, essentially making the wheels +5.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

scott240 said:


> Thanks mate. They are Miro Wheels 398. Size all around is 18x9.5 +20. I have 15mm bolt-on spacers on all four corners as well, essentially making the wheels +5.


Did you consider a wheel option that avoided the use of spacers with the objective of improved handling, safety, reduced wheel bearing load and less stone chips?


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Mudflap said:


> Did you consider a wheel option that avoided the use of spacers with the objective of improved handling, safety, reduced wheel bearing load and less stone chips?


Yea, I did, but I also didn't have a fortune to spend. Something wrong with running spacers?


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

LiamGTR said:


> Oh my days..
> 
> I haven't seen that combo of those wheels but on a silver car, looks awesome.


Thanks, I did want matt black colour of the same wheels but only these were available within my range. Turned out good in the end.


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

xxfr said:


> Here's mine.


Now that is stunning.... Love the wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

scott240 said:


> ..... Something wrong with running spacers?


Quite a lot but nothing to worry about on this this thread.

It will be great to see your motor in real life - it is a credit to you.:thumbsup:


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

One from the weekend, do skyline wheels count...


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

DINGER B said:


> Now that is stunning.... Love the wheels :thumbsup:


Thanks mate.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

*Aaagh ... drool.*

That is a 1200cc Anglia Super if I'm not mistaken and I want it. Would the owner please contact me if for sale.

(As long as it still has the original three bearing crankshaft engine and not a Cortina 1500 cc lump dropped in to make it go slightly faster).

The badge is missing above the grill.



ekjim said:


> One from the weekend, do skyline wheels count...


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Passed my driving test in one of those Jack !!


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

majestic said:


> Passed my driving test in one of those Jack !!


Passed my driving test in the 997cc Thames van version.

Will show you the photograph of my van when I see you tomorrow at Brooklands.:thumbsup:


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Seems to be a change in the track arrangements, cant see my name on speedys new list


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

The Anglia is indeed a 1200 super, its a 1967.

Its quite far from stock though, it has an sr20det engine and is really just some summer road use and drag racing that its brought out for


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

What a great car - so good to see this on our Forum.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Mudflap said:


> Did you consider a wheel option that avoided the use of spacers with the objective of improved handling, safety, reduced wheel bearing load and less stone chips?


Out of interest, What are the concerns with spacers if the studs are the correct length? Are they for using to compensate for the offset? One of my mates was saying hes going to use some.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

From my understanding and previous threads on this discussion if your using spacers then it can be a weak point if your seriously using the car on track. As per usual there will be those that disagree with this statement as the previous threads show but the question to ask ... do race cars use spacers ...


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Fair comment. Il forward it on. I think he'll be ok as he's not going to be running much power and not bringing the wheels out much. Anyway sorry to go off on a tangent. Back to the pictures of cars!....


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Not my personal favourite, but a popular one:










Alex B


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, she's got a strong grip and isn't that Speed Merchant's avatar on the wall?



Alex j B said:


> Not my personal favourite, but a popular one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mark r32/gtr (Apr 3, 2007)

nice spray gun, devil biss, if im mistaken


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Mudflap said:


> Well, she's got a strong grip and isn't that Speed Merchant's avatar on the wall?


I hope not, thats our old company logo.

Yeah, DeVilbiss, always 

Alex B


----------



## hksboost (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Mudflap said:


> and isn't that Speed Merchant's avatar on the wall?


EH !?!!

Where !?!!

Noooooooo ... I think not! Lovely Do-Luck R32 though and a very, VERY old photo!


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Alex j B said:


> Not my personal favourite, but a popular one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!! That looks like fun! I'm not sure if I'd like her resting her heels on my LMGT1s though she's have to polish them afterwards. I hear knickers make good polishing cloths :thumbsup:


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Jimbostir said:


> ..... I hear knickers make good polishing cloths :thumbsup:


Jimbo, that is true but don't try her bra 'cos that could have metal bits somewhere. Well that's what I seem to remember when I was younger.


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

DD31 said:


>


That's a smart looking car.

It's difficult to see from a computer image but are the wheels genuine BBS manufactured in Japan?


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

Yes, they are genuine BBS LM, imported from Japan. Probably one of the last available set in the world in silver finish with fitment for R35 GTR.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

That is fabulous feedback.:thumbsup: 

It's so good to know that the car has supporting engineers that care for quality parts.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

It's unlikely we'll see many 35s wearing Japanese BBS in the UK. Single piece forged BBSs would be even more unlikely - but now we are talking huge money.

Where/when can we see the car?



DD31 said:


> Yes, they are genuine BBS LM, imported from Japan. Probably one of the last available set in the world in silver finish with fitment for R35 GTR.


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

Thanks, for your kind words. I afraid you won't see this car, till you come to Warsaw, Poland


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

DD31 said:


> Thanks, for your kind words. I afraid you won't see this car, till you come to Warsaw, Poland



hey I'm planing to go there next month!


----------



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)

This is my best one ....I know not to every ones taste


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

ryankirkley said:


> This is my best one ....I know not to every ones taste


Dont like the front bumper but do like picture :thumbsup: 
I went to try lightroom 5 trial on my computer the other day with my pics i do and i wasnt happy ......... my computer is too old to use lightroom 5 as its not compatible using xp :sadwavey: not fair lol


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

kociek said:


> hey I'm planing to go there next month!


come and visit us


----------



## AU33 (Jun 26, 2008)

Here's my 33 GTR after we finished wrapping her in 3M satin white pearl vinyl today. Going to add a little colour to wheels, wing mirrors & spoiler uprights soon.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Hate to say this but your car look much much better in grey! But then I'm biased


----------



## AU33 (Jun 26, 2008)

I know its a big change but that was the idea as we are offering it to customers. The custom bronze colour was mixed by me & my bodyshop owner mate but the paint was getting really tired as I arrange trips all over Europe for customers so its seen some bug, dust & stone chip abuse lately!
That is also the beauty of wrapping I can change it again next year!


----------



## CrysAk (Mar 14, 2010)

ryankirkley said:


> This is my best one ....I know not to every ones taste


HOLY BALLS THAT LOOKS MEAN!

hope mine looks even half as good as this once it;s out of the shop!


----------



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)

jaycabs said:


> Dont like the front bumper but do like picture :thumbsup:
> I went to try lightroom 5 trial on my computer the other day with my pics i do and i wasnt happy ......... my computer is too old to use lightroom 5 as its not compatible using xp :sadwavey: not fair lol


Aww gutted for you mate lightroom 5 is good some cool effects...Well not every one is a sheep for skylines HaHa not saying you are but would not be a Website like this if every nissan skyline was the same


----------



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)

ryankirkley said:


> Aww gutted for you mate lightroom 5 is good some cool effects...Well not every one is a sheep for skylines HaHa not saying you are but would not be a Website like this if every nissan skyline was the same


 opcorn:


----------



## teetee (Jun 30, 2013)

my r33


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

teetee said:


> my r33


Brilliant shot -where was the event?

Are the wheels 10" - can't see the brand from the shot?


----------



## graham1987 (Jul 29, 2010)

My baby


----------



## teetee (Jun 30, 2013)

Mudflap said:


> Brilliant shot -where was the event?
> 
> Are the wheels 10" - can't see the brand from the shot?


event was on ahvenisto racetrack in Finland

wheels are varrstoen ES112, 11x19. i put couple not so good photos here, i have to take better photos on better camera.


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

hksboost said:


>


Very nice...


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

teetee said:


> event was on ahvenisto racetrack in Finland
> 
> wheels are varrstoen ES112, 11x19. i put couple not so good photos here, i have to take better photos on better camera.


No wonder I didn't recognise the track and very good to see yours on it.

They are big width wheels for a 4WD car. Any reason for going that way?


----------



## teetee (Jun 30, 2013)

Mudflap said:


> No wonder I didn't recognise the track and very good to see yours on it.
> 
> They are big width wheels for a 4WD car. Any reason for going that way?


i think 10,5" is ideal for gtr, i doesnt find that size in reasonable prices when i was updating wheels, so i went 11" and been very happy with that choice.


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

Here's one of mine from the KLEERS meet last night! Won best paint


----------



## Dr Meat (Dec 13, 2007)

^ stunning car, best 32!


----------



## knighty84 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thats gorgeous


----------



## west gtr (Jul 18, 2008)

Beautiful car...best r32 I've seen in a very long time....you must spend loads of time on cleaning it to keep it that clean..


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

I use lots of wax mate makes it easier to maintain!


----------



## west gtr (Jul 18, 2008)

Black is one of the most difficult colours to keep clean. Well done...looks mint..!


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

Nightmare to keep clean but worth it!


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

That looks stunning mate... Top job


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

That is [email protected] gorgeous :bowdown1: more pics please opcorn:


----------



## b33fy (Sep 23, 2009)

thanks to RJ for the pic
files.gtccoz.com/b33fy/rj_photography.jpg


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Barros777 (Dec 8, 2007)

I think this is the best pic from my my car so far


----------



## CrysAk (Mar 14, 2010)

wow! need to get some rolling shots done!


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

BOB GTR34 said:


>


Now that is stunning looking. :thumbsup:


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

trevbwhite said:


> Here's one of mine from the KLEERS meet last night! Won best paint


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:More pic, please:sadwavey::sadwavey:


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## west gtr (Jul 18, 2008)

What a beautiful example of an R34..where was the picture taken??


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

SECC this year only car show i go to as persuaded by my mates


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

*Taking me for a drink......*








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)




----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice Brian! I like it. Where's that?


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

whoflungdung said:


> [/URL][/IMG]


Very nice shot! I noticed that pics taken like this, at night with good lights come out good. Just enjoying the lines of the car better with a pic like this one.


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Fogging hell, that blue R34 is nice!


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

I think this one just might be my new favourite:


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

That's very sexy.... I've always loved the 34. Very cool


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

Got a few but this is ranked in my personal top 3 ...










Ben


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice! En mooi!


----------



## Dean_Lee (May 17, 2010)

Here is a recent one of mine....


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Lewis_08 said:


>


Just sexy :smokin:


----------



## GTS4-R (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2013)

Some truly great looking GTR's here , well looked after ,, allot of time , care and attention .. I can feel the love


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

saucyboy said:


> Just sexy :smokin:


thanks , i love it 

just got some uprated stopping power too !!


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

nothing can beat a R34 GTR on track pics


----------



## Gttrv (Sep 15, 2010)

*My OLD Gtt to Gtr Conversion & my BB 34 GTR*

My Old Gtt before and after and my GTR that i have now:chuckle:


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

[/IMG]


----------



## CrysAk (Mar 14, 2010)

bayside gtr said:


> [/IMG]


that looks fking mental!


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

CrysAk said:


> that looks fking mental!


Thank you the car is mental and does look amazing it's running 700bhp 2.8 rk tuning car ))


----------



## wilwak (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

CrysAk said:


> that looks fking mental!


nice one!!!


----------



## Scott_f91 (Oct 3, 2013)

My new favourite thread on the internet lol a awesome looking cars!


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

bayside gtr said:


> [/IMG]


I do like that.... Love the look with the carbon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

One of mine, not the best backround.......

OK so for some reason it wont show it........ keeps teling me I have already posted this pic in another thread ?


----------



## RichZed (Oct 12, 2013)

Very clean r32, GTS4-R! I have to say, black is my favorite color on these.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Just waiting for the finishing touches...


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

matt j said:


> Just waiting for the finishing touches...


Epic car mate, :thumbsup:


----------



## RichZed (Oct 12, 2013)

Wow, that is a sinister looking 33!


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

alex2005 said:


>


Is that a 34 wing? Looks sweet on the 32


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

goghat said:


> Epic car mate, :thumbsup:


Loving the carbon... :clap: very nice.


----------



## GTS4-R (Aug 6, 2010)

Another quick iPhone shot
Fall is nice here


----------



## Osiris09 (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice looking car mate


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

GTS4-R said:


> Another quick iPhone shot
> Fall is nice here


What is the ET of your rear wheel? width? No rub?


----------



## GTS4-R (Aug 6, 2010)

camlob said:


> What is the ET of your rear wheel? width? No rub?


It's a GTS (I'm sure you noticed)








Current setup is 18x9.5 +22 all around with 255/35 tires
I pulled the ever living shit out of my front and rear fenders before having it painted. The body work my buddy did makes it look much smoother/transitional.
No rubbing problems.

I was running 18x10 +12 with 225/40s before this, but needed a meatier tire so i went with a little more offset and some wider tires.

I also don't have crazy camber or anything
I set the car up -2 deg up front and -1.5 deg out back. Before I had like -3.5 deg out back to help fitment lol.


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

GTS4-R said:


> Another quick iPhone shot
> Fall is nice here


Look beaty:bowdown1:


----------



## west gtr (Jul 18, 2008)

This summer....


----------



## west gtr (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

GTS4-R said:


> It's a GTS (I'm sure you noticed)


And !?!!
It's a Skyline, so what!


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

GTS4-R said:


> Another quick iPhone shot
> Fall is nice here


Don't normally like 32s but this just looks the business - really nice :thumbsup:


----------



## GTS4-R (Aug 6, 2010)

ab20000 said:


> Don't normally like 32s but this just looks the business - really nice :thumbsup:


Haha thanks

I like subtle aesthetics, OEM spoilers/skirts and the like, not really into aggressive aero unless going all out/widebody. 
I do focus on "the business"


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Here are the photos of my car from last weekend. Local tyre shop had their birthday sale on, my car was on display. 

Running RIPS RB30dett bottom end paired with custom head work, 552kw with 967Nm of torque at all four wheels on Stage 1 tune on pump gas.

Enjoy.


----------



## b33fy (Sep 23, 2009)

I want these wheels


----------



## dippa (Mar 8, 2007)

@b33fy for a min i thort you said i want those heels lmao !!!


----------



## Ovv (Sep 28, 2013)

Not a GTR but I'm sure a few of you will like it.


p1 by ignitionlab, on Flickr


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

P1 22b look nice, was close to buying a p1 couple years ago, untill i leaned bottom end on them are awfull.

Good pic


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Here's a couple of mine.


----------



## b33fy (Sep 23, 2009)

b33fy said:


> I want these wheels


Nah already got Heels ..


----------



## b33fy (Sep 23, 2009)

MS33 said:


> Here's a couple of mine.


What Bonnet is this?


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

b33fy said:


> What Bonnet is this?


I believe it's Top Secret.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

MS33 said:


> Here's a couple of mine.


A very tidy looking 33.

What is the rear bumper?


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Stunning looking 33 you have there MS33... Loving them wheels, very nice.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thank you guys, Mudlap, it's a Nismo 400R rear bumper.
So is the side skirts and front bumper.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

MS33 said:


> Thank you guys, Mudlap, it's a Nismo 400R rear bumper.
> So is the side skirts and front bumper.


It's a very neat and tidy rear bumper. After I posted my question I looked in some catalogues and realised it was a Nismo pattern. If it's genuine OEM then it is worth a few bob.

You have a good looking motor.:thumbsup:


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

R33 GTR said:


> One of mine, not the best backround.......
> 
> OK so for some reason it wont show it........ keeps teling me I have already posted this pic in another thread ?


OK so once more .......


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

R33 GTR said:


> OK so once more .......



:banned: Porn


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

bobwoolmer said:


> :banned: Porn


Thanks Bob :thumbsup:


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

Here are a couple of recent pictures of mine.








Kind of showing a little lack of contact patch here








Midnight Purple II


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 30, 2011)

Usually not a fan of the 33 or overly aggressive exterior statements but this one looks just about right to me, plus your last shot made me feel a bit more confident about my own color choice as i still havent been able to let go of liking bayside blue more.

dont see it needs anytjing else, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gaz1512 (Jan 25, 2014)

john beesla said:


> View attachment 8318
> 
> 
> Here's my litchfield tuned car


Amazing car a credit to you :thumbsup:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> Having just read Nocturnals thread, it occoured to me we should have a "Single picture thread"
> 
> Something tells me we've done one of these before, but I can't find it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Midnight Purple II







[/QUOTE]
You've got that in absolute perfect light there! Nice. What rear spoiler blade is that?


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

CT17 said:


>


Very nice Richard and looking super clean :thumbsup:


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

Jimbostir, it the Auto Select Chibi Devil wing. I purchased it from RHD Japan 4 years ago.


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

One of mine


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

Lovely car make, looks very clean


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

Beautiful color. Dont think I have ever seen a red R33. Wheels match perfect


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

synistrGT-R said:


> Here are a couple of recent pictures of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is stunning... What an amazing colour


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

richardr33 said:


> One of mine
> View attachment 28042


Wow, I'm in love!!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

saucyboy said:


> Wow, I'm in love!!!


Make a nice pair with your Red R35.


----------



## ROMGTR (May 21, 2012)

This is mine in MNPII


----------



## Johneh (Apr 24, 2006)

Probably one of the better photos of my GTT:


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

One more of mine. Click photo to make bigger


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

richardr33 said:


> One more of mine. Click photo to make bigger
> View attachment 28450


I still think red is the best colour for a n r33. Are those volk ce28s ?


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

JTJUDGE said:


> I still think red is the best colour for a n r33. Are those volk ce28s ?




Yes they are Volks CE 28's, they are 19x10.5 all round running 275/30/19 Michelin Pilot sports:thumbsup:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

CT17 said:


> Make a nice pair with your Red R35.


Your not wrong mate. If I had the wonga there would certainly be a place on my drive for a Skyline, love them all :bowdown1:


----------



## kevheslop (Aug 29, 2013)

this is the only image i have of mine since getting it painted, so this is in theory my best


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

richardr33 said:


> Yes they are Volks CE 28's, they are 19x10.5 all round running 275/30/19 Michelin Pilot sports:thumbsup:


Are you sure they are 10.5 as my tyres look a lot more stretched on my 10.5's ?


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

R33 GTR said:


> Are you sure they are 10.5 as my tyres look a lot more stretched on my 10.5's ?




Yes they are 10.5's


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Its not mine but its my kinda thing


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

More a series of pictures that summed up my GT-R's 2013 that I use as my desktop background which I quite like.


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

JTJUDGE said:


>


Does anybody know where the vent on the side of the bumper can be purchased from. I have been trying to locate these pieces for years.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Also if you open the pic up and zoom in, I'm fairly sure that's an r34 behind it


----------



## Initial F (Jun 21, 2009)

synistrGT-R said:


> Does anybody know where the vent on the side of the bumper can be purchased from. I have been trying to locate these pieces for years.


I'm pretty sure it's made by Final Motion in Japan. I had their R32 oil cooler / air duct set.
This is probably what you are looking for: BCNR33????????????????? - Final Motion


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Cool desktop Andy :thumbsup:


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

this is mine from the kleers meet last year


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

trevbwhite said:


> this is mine from the kleers meet last year



That's amazing it looks almost super imposed super clean and aggressive and I'm not a fan of black on black but you've swung me on that pic alone


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

Thanks mate!


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

Initial F said:


> I'm pretty sure it's made by Final Motion in Japan. I had their R32 oil cooler / air duct set.
> This is probably what you are looking for: BCNR33????????????????? - Final Motion


Perfect, Thank you


----------



## Gaz1512 (Jan 25, 2014)

trevbwhite said:


> this is mine from the kleers meet last year


Amazing shine to it m8 :thumbsup:


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

Thanks mate actually one best paint on the night!


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

Only taken with a camera-phone but I think my GTR looks pretty awesome from this angle..


----------



## DriftnStack (Jan 28, 2007)

richardr33 said:


> One more of mine. Click photo to make bigger
> View attachment 28450


I absolutely love the look of this car, spot on mate :thumbsup:


----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)




----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

At the end of the day, and when the Skyline/GTR thing is finally old hat, the picture below will sum up the one of the best looking cars cars of the 20th century. 

Thanks for posting.:thumbsup:

I've added a mud laden image of the R33 GTR in its favorite place. 



R34 lover... said:


>


----------



## JamieJC666 (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

had to add this


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Great shot Brian!


----------



## flovv (Jun 28, 2007)

R34 lover... said:


>


Very nice, very nice indeed!
Några planer på att komma på Japtunings track day på Ljungbyhed den 24:e Maj?


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Two great cars in their element.:thumbsup:



RSVFOUR said:


> had to add this


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

richardr33 said:


> One of mine
> View attachment 28042


Perfect Richard. Wheel colour combo works so well


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

JTJUDGE said:


> Perfect Richard. Wheel colour combo works so well


Thanks some more great pics


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

richardr33 said:


> Thanks some more great pics
> 
> View attachment 39193
> 
> ...


They look like 19s ? 
I'll hopefully have these next year once I've recovered from the bill I get on Friday


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

JTJUDGE said:


> They look like 19s ?
> I'll hopefully have these next year once I've recovered from the bill I get on Friday




Yeh they are 19's mate, they are a great looking wheel on the R33 GTR


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

richardr33 said:


> Thanks some more great pics
> 
> View attachment 39193
> 
> ...


looks the nutz, great colour!!


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

My old r33


----------



## JamieJC666 (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

Putting this up as the best photo of my car, taken yesterday at the Ace Cafe, something surreal about it.


----------



## JamieJC666 (Oct 26, 2008)

@JTJUDGE

Is that your house??.....


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

JTJUDGE said:


> My old r33


The new one is allot better in many ways


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

kociek said:


> The new one is allot better in many ways


It's certainly faster. I still prefer my old one for looks


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

JTJUDGE said:


> It's certainly faster. I still prefer my old one for looks


Your old one looked tidy! Silver is a great colour


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes YES ALI G!!!!


----------



## Hazz (Jan 6, 2014)

RSVFOUR said:


> had to add this


Well seeing as you're having that one Brian, it'd be rude if I didn't add this:


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

JTJUDGE said:


> My old r33




What wheels are the gold ones? Size/width and off set?
They look really nice


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

The black ones are the same alloys. Volks racing. 2 piece rim but they are no longer made


----------



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)

Best ones of the LMs up to now She still needs some work on her  

DSC_1341 by ryan kirkley, on Flickr

Nissan Skyline R33 GTR LMs HKS 2.8 by ryan kirkley, on Flickr

Nissan Skyline R33 GTR LMs HKS 2.8 by ryan kirkley, on Flickr

Nissan Skyline R33 GTR LMs HKS 2.8 by ryan kirkley, on Flickr


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

JTJUDGE said:


> It's certainly faster. I still prefer my old one for looks


Fair enough,but once you got yours sorted the mp is just going to stand up more.even better once you polish.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

ryankirkley said:


> Best ones of the LMs up to now She still needs some work on her
> 
> DSC_1341 by ryan kirkley, on Flickr
> 
> ...


That Momo/Nissan steering wheel is very nice. About £800 in 1997.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

richardr33 said:


> What wheels are the gold ones? Size/width and off set?
> They look really nice


Hi Richard, that's the only pics of them I have left. I did have a project thread with loads of pics of them in gold close up but since I deleted them from my photobucket account I think they disappear from the thread


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

Great stuff


----------



## Andy616 (Oct 23, 2012)

Back on original wheels.


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

My LM


----------



## Nismo_R (Mar 14, 2014)

Very nice LM's lads


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

New Enkei PF01 Evo wheels in SBK. Only a few sets in the USA at this time.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

synistrGT-R said:


> New Enkei PF01 Evo wheels in SBK. Only a few sets in the USA at this time.


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

Looks gorgeous!



R34 lover... said:


> My LM


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

the best ones I have so far of my new beast


one the missus colour filtered





and in its 100% natural colour


----------



## pmdawg (May 6, 2005)

2014 Updated Pics:


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Faaaak, that's nice!!!


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Here's my two


----------



## b4l81 (Jun 29, 2012)

the wheels on the r35 look insane!!! what are the specs?


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

b4l81 said:


> the wheels on the r35 look insane!!! what are the specs?


Thank's mate they are 21" x 11.5 front and 21" x 12.5 rear aggressive offset


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

Beautiful 34, please tell me you didn't sell that?



john beesla said:


> Here's my two
> 
> View attachment 43369
> 
> ...


----------



## b4l81 (Jun 29, 2012)

What are they called ?who's the manufacturer?


----------



## iksvo (Sep 29, 2006)

john beesla said:


> Thank's mate they are 21" x 11.5 front and 21" x 12.5 rear aggressive offset


DAYM!!! :bowdown1:


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Natbrat300 said:


> Beautiful 34, please tell me you didn't sell that?


Nooooooo never!!! i bought my R35 first and then got this love it :chuckle:
Spent plenty on it recently to get it how i wanted it.


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

If I were you I would sell the 35 and spend even more on the 34. :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

pmdawg said:


> 2014 Updated Pics:


Splumpff :bowdown1:

Those wheels are the perfect wheels for a 32 and the car looks even better in that colour. :thumbsup:

Cheers
Stu


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Agreed. Love that 32.


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

+1. Wow.



Rich_A said:


> Agreed. Love that 32.


----------



## Irvine (Aug 18, 2012)

+1,000,000 and add some more on that again....

that blue 32 is stunning....


----------



## Nismo_R (Mar 14, 2014)

That black 35 & blue 34 are stunning and this 32 looks so cool


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

This car is the dogs b*llocks! :smokin::bowdown1:

Makes me want to buy one.



pmdawg said:


> 2014 Updated Pics:


----------



## border1 (Jan 25, 2014)

That blue 32 is stunning - great photos too!


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Here's the best I have but now I want an r32 in blue exactly like the above


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

my mates getting into photography quite abit now hes an actor/teacher and we had a few drinks yesterday on my property and got the car out and he took some pics, hes been editing and emailed me these today and I thought what a perfect thread to put them on


----------



## Niels (Apr 6, 2010)

At Zandvoort


----------



## CrysAk (Mar 14, 2010)

mine @ Modified Nationals 2014


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Courtesy of Samurai Syndicate..


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Like this a lot


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)




----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh man, that blue R32 above is the [email protected] mutz nutz!!!!


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Niels said:


> At Zandvoort












LOVE the look of this dude!


----------



## MxS-PoWeR (Oct 28, 2012)

Lol . Many nice pics . Love skyline.


----------



## border1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Few of mine


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

*At FundRacer in Mondello*

At FundRacer in Mondello


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

At FundRacer in Mondello


----------



## Gttrv (Sep 15, 2010)

my 34


----------



## Irvine (Aug 18, 2012)

bloody hell that 34 is nice......


----------



## Irvine (Aug 18, 2012)

wow...

that 34 looks amazing. what colour are the wheels, look almost blue. suit it soo well and my fav wheel.

neil.


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## Gttrv (Sep 15, 2010)

they are done in a mercedes grey as i didnt like the top secret gold colour lol


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

A new one


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Jimbostir said:


> A new one
> View attachment 48009


That looks gorgeous. :bowdown1:


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## meathead (Sep 3, 2006)

*
*
*
*


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Does it have to be a GTR?


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Loving the teg


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

LiamGTR said:


> Does it have to be a GTR?


ageless
smooth
pure jap
Did I say Ageless?! 
where's my old Honda CTR gone.. loved it! 200bhp VTEC goodness! reliable like a Nissan R35 GTR.
:thumbsup:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I agree!  Absolutely gutted I have to sell it though, but going to Uni so it'd be pointless to keep


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*About time we had A BEUT then !!!!*

New wheels fitted end of June :bowdown1:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Steve said:


> New wheels fitted end of June :bowdown1:


Epic looking car bro! How did the plate come into existence? curious...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Long story, best told over a beer !!

The R35 has A1 BEUT !!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Steve said:


> Long story, best told over a beer !!
> 
> The R35 has A1 BEUT !!


lols, confusion en-slews 

Urban Dictionary: beut

Scouse word meaning Geek, Nerd, ******, Coward, Tit 

Pron: BYOOT
Bang the little Beut! 

Leave him, hes only a beut. 

Im not gonna bother, hes only a beut.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*Scarlet*

6 years old and still looking and going GREAT !!!:chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hey, your name aint Dean is it ? LOL


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Steve said:


> 6 years old and still looking and going GREAT !!!:chuckle:


indeed! Excuse my flippancy! just trying to figure your plate out...muwhh ha..

maybe one day soon, you can tell me the story of the plates  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

LiamGTR said:


> I agree!  Absolutely gutted I have to sell it though, but going to Uni so it'd be pointless to keep


No, if only you knew the stuff I was running when at University and the fun we had had in the car(s).

As you will hear from your tutor - please discuss.:chuckle:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Mudflap said:


> No, if only you knew the stuff I was running when at University and the fun we had had in the car(s).
> 
> 
> 
> As you will hear from your tutor - please discuss.:chuckle:



If I was going straight to Uni I'd be fine, but it's the fact I've got to drop to a 15hr/week contract for one year whilst also putting myself through college. That and the fact I'm still paying off the Teg as I took a loan out last year with zero intentions of Uni but I've been given such an opportunity with work.. I have to persuade myself it's a means to an end.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Mudflap said:


> No, if only you knew the stuff I was running when at University and the fun we had had in the car(s).
> 
> As you will hear from your tutor - please discuss.:chuckle:


LOL I concur, that was my first introduction to Nitros !!! (and a lot of other err "go faster stuff") :bowdown1::chuckle:


----------



## R600 GTR (Aug 20, 2013)

*best picture*



ifty said:


> View attachment 46345


dont mind me say but ur car looks bad ass in them pictures


----------



## R600 GTR (Aug 20, 2013)

*best picture*

my on going project what do u think guys?


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

LiamGTR said:


> If I was going straight to Uni I'd be fine, but it's the fact I've got to drop to a 15hr/week contract for one year whilst also putting myself through college. That and the fact I'm still paying off the Teg as I took a loan out last year with zero intentions of Uni but I've been given such an opportunity with work.. I have to persuade myself it's a means to an end.


Fair enough and all the best with your studies.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sayberwolf (Feb 7, 2014)

a few nice shoot of my Godzilla


----------



## Leops33 (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't have 15 messages to post my pictures ... coming soon !!!


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

^^^Now THAT is a Skyline GTR! That R34 looks stunning in that combination.


----------



## Niels (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

NT03s!!! Very nice.


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

Those wheels really set the car off nicely. 



Niels said:


>


----------



## Niels (Apr 6, 2010)

Thnx but i have bought new wheels now


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

This is my new best photo of my car, thanks barry


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

goghat said:


> This is my new best photo of my car, thanks barry


I was there when the pic was taken and the car looks even better in real life. It's a beauty.:thumbsup:


----------



## GTR--J (Oct 12, 2005)

Skyline park up the street from my house.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Only have some taken with my mobile, will get better one's, once I get my new wheels fitted


----------



## alf675 (May 15, 2014)

[URL=http://s1276.photobucket.com/user/alf675/media/22637302-10E5-498F-992A-4C6EBDDAB659_zpshsjvjlr9.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## R600 GTR (Aug 20, 2013)

heres mine not the best camara.


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

Or the best photo! Really doesn't do your car justice, I am sure!



R600 GTR said:


> heres mine not the best camara.


----------



## MegaLoL (May 21, 2008)




----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice! :bowdown1:



MegaLoL said:


>


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Absolutely stunning MegaLol!!! What make are your tail-lights? You should start a build thread


----------



## Silver R (Apr 23, 2013)

Taken a few weeks back


----------



## MegaLoL (May 21, 2008)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Absolutely stunning MegaLol!!! What make are your tail-lights? You should start a build thread


Thank you. Im not sure what these tail lights are. Well my car is fully built and tuned, so does not need it


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Lovely


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Fantastic!




ian turbo said:


>


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

ian turbo said:


>


Yep just about perfect that - has to be one of, if not the best looking R33 I've seen, everything just works.


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Thanks for your comments. Its come along way in 6 years of owning it, would never of thought i would get it to look like this with the money im on. 
But its a full hks step 3 stroker, Built at Middlehust.. its only running 600 and has the middhust 600R sticker on the boot lid.  John who now works for Rb motorsport built it.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Ian; that looks superb. Well executed.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Attention to detail is amazing!


----------



## eddy90 (Oct 3, 2012)

Here´s mine...


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

As other are posting more than 1 pic, here's mine from TOTB...


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Matthew. . Stop it. Just watched your vid on Facebook.  love that car !!!


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

Fight, fight, fight! Lol!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Yours is much cleaner than mine Ian, it's virtually impossible to keep a car used hard like mine free from battle scars unfortunately.


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

I don't care.. it looks great. And goes great too.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

I'm over the moon with it Ian, been a long time coming but running good 9s with plenty more left in it. Are you going to run yours mate, we're going to the pod in Oct I think to try and see what happens with the nitrous on.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

My new favourite picture of my car.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Right outside your building as well!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Yep! :chuckle:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

That picture is awesome Trev. Mclaren's building is stunning too.


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

Sorry, but I had to do this, DOMO KUN!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

bkvj said:


> That picture is awesome Trev. Mclaren's building is stunning too.


Thanks


----------



## MegaLoL (May 21, 2008)

My Benz


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice. I have a 500e too that I'm restoring. rare and amazing cars  built by mercedes and porsche


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

My car which I havent been using lately. No trackdays!


----------



## MegaLoL (May 21, 2008)

dave_gtr said:


> Nice. I have a 500e too that I'm restoring. rare and amazing cars  built by mercedes and porsche


Indeed. Few more pics for you


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Great condition


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 30, 2011)

This is a 190e 16v Cosworth, not an Evo but still a good looking car that's getting harder to find in good condition.


----------



## BNR34xOwnage (May 19, 2012)

For now this...!


----------



## MegaLoL (May 21, 2008)

FakeThinkpad said:


> This is a 190e 16v Cosworth, not an Evo but still a good looking car that's getting harder to find in good condition.


Nice one


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

One of my fav. of 32


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

ian turbo said:


> Thanks for your comments. Its come along way in 6 years of owning it, would never of thought i would get it to look like this with the money im on.
> But its a full hks step 3 stroker, Built at Middlehust.. its only running 600 and has the middhust 600R sticker on the boot lid.  John who now works for Rb motorsport built it.


Still looking stunning Ian, remember seeing your 33 at the reading meet about a year ago... Very nice.


----------



## Topcat (Aug 23, 2007)

All I can say is WOW !


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

BNR34xOwnage said:


> For now this...!


beautiful!


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

^^very nice. The AP Racing brakes look great.


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Kadir said:


> ^^very nice. The AP Racing brakes look great.


Would look better if i had your wheels Kadir :chuckle:


----------



## MegaLoL (May 21, 2008)

Looks clean  Nice. Something happend that you had to use trailer?


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

MegaLoL said:


> Looks clean  Nice. Something happend that you had to use trailer?


Off to AMT Engines for a bit of work.


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

Looks stunning bob ultimate gtr the r34


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Dan ep3 turbo said:


> Looks stunning bob ultimate gtr the r34


Cheers Dan, Will be with an AMT Engine.


----------



## Andy616 (Oct 23, 2012)

Took the R32 down to Dartmoor last week.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

B9 surfaces again! 

It's been a few years since I've seen that plate Bob. It first appeared here on the Register 12 or 13 years ago on a cracking blue 32, before the owner, (a good mate of mine), put it on presumably this 34.

Thanks for bringing back wonderful memories.


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Scott said:


> B9 surfaces again!
> 
> It's been a few years since I've seen that plate Bob. It first appeared here on the Register 12 or 13 years ago on a cracking blue 32, before the owner, (a good mate of mine), put it on presumably this 34.
> 
> Thanks for bringing back wonderful memories.


Hey Scott,

Thanks bud, I've owned the car for 2 years now, was Blowdogs first R34 I believe.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

BOB GTR34 said:


> Hey Scott,
> 
> Thanks bud, I've owned the car for 2 years now, was Blowdogs first R34 I believe.


Thats right Bob, and it was then bought by _Wroestar_ who put his B9 plate on it from his 32. 
Such fond memories flood back of the early years, when a GT-R was still unheard of by 95% of the population. :bowdown1:


----------



## MegaLoL (May 21, 2008)

Few of my RS


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

^^That looks lovely but you need to get a smaller front plate and move it to the bumper, the way it is now is blocking a huge amount of the intercooler!


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Jags said:


> ^^That looks lovely but you need to get a smaller front plate and move it to the bumper, the way it is now is blocking a huge amount of the intercooler!


Yeah i got fined £100 for my smaller plate so put this on for now :-(, but i know what you mean


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

This thread runs a close second to the "hot chicks and GTR's" thread for w*nking material. Some lovely cars out there.


----------



## gijsje (Mar 25, 2006)

Pickud up the car from SVA a few weeks ago and now on dutch plates
This weekend we did take a nice picture of the car 
i will make a topic soon for the project


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

samgtr said:


>


Sam, amazing wheels. What make and model are they? What offset and width? They sit just right from the pics


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

amervyn123 said:


> Sam, amazing wheels. What make and model are they? What offset and width? They sit just right from the pics


Perhaps a little too much offset but still very nice.


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

yeah... maybe just a little... but still a stunning looking 33.


----------



## Irvine (Aug 18, 2012)

as said, stunning 33 the colour of the wheels look awesome...

neil.


----------



## jettr35 (Oct 10, 2014)

white car, black wheels...all ways looks great

white cars look great with a black roof as well..


----------



## frendod (Aug 6, 2013)

My '93 GTR


----------



## mr_rb26dett (Apr 6, 2015)

wmd_gtr said:


> This is one of the nicest cars I have ever seen! Good job!:bowdown1::thumbsup:


Hi!

who is the owner of this car?? is a forum member ??
thanks


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

not much of a looker right now, but puts a smile on my face...my money pit :chuckle:

p.s. black bonnet is now gone and it now has a stock white bonnet..need to paint it at some point. ...although, I might go all white for the car...


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Looking good amervyn, we need to arrange a meet up with Dave and maybe we can get Kadir to bring out his for a little photoshoot


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

Best so far.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Polished the car today so this is my new favourite


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## peckhs (Jul 20, 2013)

Deleted.
Wrong post.


----------



## peckhs (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi matt j,

can I know what colour is your 33? I think it looks awsome!


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice pic from an event a week back


----------



## Night stalker (Mar 24, 2015)

To date.


----------



## louis110 (Sep 16, 2007)

It's been a while since I last posted, but just wanted to share how the car sits now.  Mix of photos from myself and a couple of photographer buddies. Sorry for the spam upload


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

There is just something about "the clean" look ...

Awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

louis110 said:


> It's been a while since I last posted, but just wanted to share how the car sits now. Mix of photos from myself and a couple of photographer buddies. Sorry for the spam upload


Love that steering wheel.... Very nice


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

louis110 said:


> It's been a while since I last posted, but just wanted to share how the car sits now. Mix of photos from myself and a couple of photographer buddies. Sorry for the spam upload


That looks awesome! What wheels and front lip is that?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Few months ago...


----------



## louis110 (Sep 16, 2007)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> There is just something about "the clean" look ...
> 
> Awesome :thumbsup:





DINGER B said:


> Love that steering wheel.... Very nice


Thanks!



rob wild said:


> That looks awesome! What wheels and front lip is that?


Wheels are Work S1R, lip is an Ab Flug rep.


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

Lovely shot of my car


----------



## Firefoot (May 18, 2015)

Not had much chance to get out and photograph the car properly yet so here is a quicky 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## davejames33 (May 18, 2014)

Couple of mine from japfest


----------



## Irvine (Aug 18, 2012)

dave your 34 looks stunning, the paint looks soo fresh. 

perfect colour.


----------



## davejames33 (May 18, 2014)

Irvine said:


> dave your 34 looks stunning, the paint looks soo fresh.
> 
> 
> 
> perfect colour.



Thank you man. Had my mates help polish it that morning lol


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

Not much of a photographer


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

CSB said:


>


----------



## roki_86 (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## DEFIKS (Apr 12, 2014)

my former now Litchfield Stage 4


----------



## ForgingEngineer (Aug 31, 2012)

Looks awesome, :bowdown1:


----------



## davejames33 (May 18, 2014)

ForgingEngineer said:


> Looks awesome, :bowdown1:



Thanks man


----------



## Niels (Apr 6, 2010)

city: Rotterdam


----------



## frendod (Aug 6, 2013)

Can't wait to get mine on the road again :-D


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

It is a shame that the bonnet has to cover all your hard work up, a see through would look pretty good I think!



ian turbo said:


> Thanks for your comments. Its come along way in 6 years of owning it, would never of thought i would get it to look like this with the money im on.
> But its a full hks step 3 stroker, Built at Middlehust.. its only running 600 and has the middhust 600R sticker on the boot lid.  John who now works for Rb motorsport built it.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

.


----------



## Topcat (Aug 23, 2007)

You gotta love that colour


----------



## Topcat (Aug 23, 2007)

paulmc said:


> Not much of a photographer


You can say that again lol


----------



## frendod (Aug 6, 2013)

Jimbostir said:


> .
> View attachment 84682


Are these nismo wheels? Which model? That's a cool shot!!


----------



## carpower (Jun 28, 2012)

Here is mine.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

frendod said:


> Are these nismo wheels? Which model? That's a cool shot!!


Thanks. Nismo LMGT1. 18x9.5.


----------



## popeye (May 2, 2006)

*beauty*



carpower said:


> Here is mine.


:bowdown1: more pics please


----------



## mrsamo (Jul 4, 2010)

Jimbostir said:


> Go in and do some donuts and get a picture of that!


You know rice fields are more or less full of water right? I don't think it's a good idea to be making donuts on anything that's not made of concrete.


----------



## Ackdaddy05 (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## SneakyRussian (Mar 12, 2013)

my other 4x4


----------



## SneakyRussian (Mar 12, 2013)

sold my ex transformer car


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Sneaky Russian where do you get all these kits for your cars? They look awesome.


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

My Kuro Black R35


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

love those sideskirts


----------



## SneakyRussian (Mar 12, 2013)

xxfr said:


> Sneaky Russian where do you get all these kits for your cars? They look awesome.


I buy them of internet and pay money to garages to modify them to my standards.

Some people like them some dont. Most important i like my cars! 

I spend too much money on modifying cars... need to stop!


----------



## zimmersquirt (Aug 30, 2014)

my favourite as follows  will do some action shots one day ..


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

Some recent ones of mine after a good wash 

Nothing extaordinary, but I like it


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Nice. Plenty of room for better filters than those foam mushrooms though? 
Chris Wilson used to say they were prone to allowing a lot of particles through, and there was an old report floating around stating the same. 
Just a thought - you put a lot of blood sweat and tears into your car!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I told him to get an shot of them and buy an Oem airbox and snorkel lol fell on deaf ears :chuckle:

His car is savage though one of the quickest R33s on -5 response is immense!


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

Alex, you are spot on mate. I just haven't got around to doing it yet.

I'd like an ARC airbox, but too expensive for me at the moment and I quite like the look of the polished HKS hard pipes. So I'm going to be measuring the diameter of the hard pipe and order myself two universal K&N filters. I am sure they will filter and perform much better.

Nice front splitter you have there on ur R33


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

FRRACER said:


> I told him to get an shot of them and buy an Oem airbox and snorkel lol fell on deaf ears :chuckle:
> 
> His car is savage though one of the quickest R33s on -5 response is immense!


thanks dude. got lots of bodywork issues to sort out as u know...  don't need more power now.

I want a snorkel, but dont want the oem airbox..even though I bought one and it's still sitting at home lol. A carbon snorkel would be awesome and go nicely with my upcoming carbon cooling panel!


----------



## JamieJC666 (Oct 26, 2008)

Here are a few of mine that I took recently with the good weather!


----------



## Doldy (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

Not a very good image


----------



## Mick E (Sep 7, 2014)

Choosing one favourite is tough but I like this unusual angle


----------



## davejames33 (May 18, 2014)

My fav at the moment. Shows off the colours a lot


----------



## m3dim (Aug 22, 2013)

Along the Cape Peninsula....

Apologies for the upside down picture, but no matter what i try, it keeps loading it this way....


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

But your from South Africa not Australia


----------



## m3dim (Aug 22, 2013)

Jimbostir said:


> But your from South Africa not Australia


Lol...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2014)

Stumbled upon this one taken at an event, love it!


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

Mooie auto [email protected]! Track pack wielen staan goed bij dat wit, net als de carbon spoiler!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks Wouter! Planning a colour change though, white is just too much darn maintenance *sigh*


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Jib136 (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Jib136 (Mar 16, 2014)

My favourite photo of mine from japshow


----------



## RH9 GTR (Aug 6, 2015)

My gtr from Nz


----------



## whitezilla (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Here's my little ol'e lady


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Loving that dave


----------



## MegaLoL (May 21, 2008)

RUFUS


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## Seikenfreak (Feb 8, 2015)

Some great stuff in here.


----------



## Gurby (Jan 26, 2010)

My Spec1 R33 GTS-T RB26 Project.


----------



## alf675 (May 15, 2014)




----------



## JoshThePonce (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow that looks awesome. Very shiny


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Mine at TOTB...


----------



## Ok`n (May 30, 2008)

Not the best quality in this picture,but this is how its looks today.


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Dave C (Mar 19, 2010)

Here's one of mine from German Vs Japanese show yesterday...


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

*Shrek my R34 at Asda Charity Event 2015*

thanks Jay for the photo.


----------



## Mr.Carnage (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

jps said:


> thanks Jay for the photo.


Your welcome 

Prefer in the bigger scale like this


----------



## GodzillaGTR33 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## integra (Jan 29, 2013)

Like this one!


----------



## BNR34Zed (Oct 7, 2012)

My BCNR33


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

Chronos said:


>


Why you posting pics of my car!:flame:


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## barnsleyjohn (Jun 28, 2015)

what exhaust on 33gtr and what diameter


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

With Goose


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Mine on the banks of Loch Ness....


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## deanomidz (May 2, 2011)

All my photos are taken with my phone.. Never going to be that great


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)




----------



## Playo (Sep 11, 2015)

Loving the pics, you guy's have some really special cars.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

TREG said:


>


oks stop showing off, great plate.. and amazing pics.. fair play


----------



## davejames33 (May 18, 2014)

Couple of mine


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Turner tronics (Sep 11, 2015)

Stunning


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Turner tronics said:


> Stunning


The girl or the car?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

MS33 said:


> The girl or the car?


both


----------



## Din Viesel (Sep 12, 2015)

Not mine but this is my favorite


----------



## Din Viesel (Sep 12, 2015)

Just to ad if its OK to post it here but this is related to the New York Skyline photo

Lizard Hunting In The Big Apple - Speedhunters


----------



## Buster34 (Sep 13, 2015)

Thats a SICK pic in New York!


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Been a long time since I posted on here but recently been on the hunt for parts.
here are some pics of my current 2


----------



## wilfsp1 (Sep 27, 2004)

My old R32 & 33


----------



## paul450 (Jul 4, 2006)

here is a couple of mine from a car show i was at today


----------



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

*My previous GTR's*

Hi Folks 

Here are a couple of my old GTR's

regards

Martyn


----------



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

*My OLD GTSt's*

Hi Folks

here a couple of my old GTSt's

regards

Martyn


----------



## Theskycankill (Apr 27, 2015)

paul450 said:


> here is a couple of mine from a car show i was at today


Ichiban :bowdown1:


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Marcus_gtr (May 7, 2012)

Bob I love this gtr. I Took a couple of pics when i MOT'd it few weeks back. Awesome ??


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Marcus_gtr said:


> Bob I love this gtr. I Took a couple of pics when i MOT'd it few weeks back. Awesome ??


Thanks Marcus, Its finally getting there that HKS Cambelt i got from you works :chuckle:


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

BOB GTR34 said:


>


What a gorgeous motor :bowdown1:


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank You chas :thumbsup:


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Sagaramliya (Sep 5, 2015)

My r32 gtr


----------



## Sagaramliya (Sep 5, 2015)

R32 gtr


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

ianp said:


>


Good choice:bowdown1:


----------



## DeePee (Oct 23, 2012)

*My R35*

Car is at the very start of its modding path,exterior will stay as is till the end of the build.


----------



## octet (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## DeePee (Oct 23, 2012)

*Cracker*



chas said:


> What a gorgeous motor :bowdown1:


Cracker


----------



## DeePee (Oct 23, 2012)

*Beauty*



paul450 said:


> here is a couple of mine from a car show i was at today


Was this car Andy Barnes's Sumo Power HKS Do-Luck Monster back in the day?


----------



## DeePee (Oct 23, 2012)

*Beauty*



Lewis_08 said:


>


Smokey's Nardi Spec GTR a couple of years ago


----------



## bigal23 (Apr 22, 2015)

First half decent photo i've taken since i got her.
After giving her a wash this morning she was looking rather shiny in the sunshine


----------



## paul450 (Jul 4, 2006)

paul450 said:


> here is a couple of mine from a car show i was at today





DeePee said:


> Was this car Andy Barnes's Sumo Power HKS Do-Luck Monster back in the day?


yes it was andy barnes car


----------



## JoshThePonce (Jan 15, 2014)

Couple of pics from a meet last night


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

my new favorite shot


----------



## DeePee (Oct 23, 2012)

*JDM GOLD*



Lewis_08 said:


>


Just seen this car in this months Fast Car,didnt realise You'd bought it,and it was in the UK,Did you bring it in yourself?One of my favourite R35,i have an article in Hyper Rev's GTR edition from last year on its trip to the Nardi ring a couple of years ago along with Pheonix Power's and Powerhouse Amuse's GTR's,does it still have all the Goodies Top Secret Fitted?


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Last week at Castle Combe...


----------



## louis110 (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## Steve_89 (Feb 26, 2014)

First time posting my car here


----------



## robin87 (Oct 29, 2015)

Steve_89 said:


> First time posting my car here


Good looking car.


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi Mr. Mookistar,


I hope a selfie is acceptable, this one was taken a few weeks ago before the journey began,


:chuckle:


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

DeePee said:


> Just seen this car in this months Fast Car,didnt realise You'd bought it,and it was in the UK,Did you bring it in yourself?One of my favourite R35,i have an article in Hyper Rev's GTR edition from last year on its trip to the Nardi ring a couple of years ago along with Pheonix Power's and Powerhouse Amuse's GTR's,does it still have all the Goodies Top Secret Fitted?


Yes , it is in the same spec as Nardo , except for added rear ove-rfenders as they wanted it wider for TAS 2015.

Amazing spec and build quality.


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

*another shot*


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

So many lovely GTR's :bowdown1:

God, will I ever stop liking black R32's???

Here are/were my two:

Stock V-spec 2 - used everyday then went rusty :bawling:





Grey Goose... Just a special car


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## wilfsp1 (Sep 27, 2004)

My new favourite


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

Just a couple of photos from a recent photoshoot.


----------



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

*My N1 R33 GTR*

 N1


----------



## JoshThePonce (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Manzgtr said:


> N1


Got anymore?!


----------



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

*Another one of my N1*

 N1


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

*Hosaka GTR34*

Hosaka Time 720ATW HP


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Manzgtr said:


> N1


Snap with the wheels! Have you had them powder coated or did the bit surrounding wheel nuts come white? I've got the same wheels with polished middle section.


----------



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

*N1 NISMO LMGT1*

the owner before me had them refurbed i still have the invoice i believe they were powder coated and had a gloss white paint they were split and reassembled


----------



## chrismgtr (Feb 26, 2014)

:chuckle:


----------



## Building Candy (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## N.I. R32 GTR (Mar 9, 2010)

My 32..?


----------



## kevr32 (Sep 24, 2009)

That's just showing off. 

Stunning no other word for it.


----------



## N.I. R32 GTR (Mar 9, 2010)

Believe it or not Kev,I'm taking so much inspiration from your build thread....look at her now...ha ha..it will be something special in another 9 months...?


----------



## kevr32 (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh shit!!!!, never realised the impact it was having, I feel really bad now.

Best of look with it, and where's the build thread?,


----------



## N.I. R32 GTR (Mar 9, 2010)

I will probably get it together at some point. Like yourself,work is very demanding at the minute,so things are moving slowly,but once the nice things start happening like the build up,I'll happily share my pictures. Keep up the good work.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

2004, 2010, 2015 still very much the same car cosmetically.


----------



## adidas (Oct 11, 2015)

Havent had a chance to take many, but i like this one!


----------



## furiousgta (Oct 8, 2008)

Just had new Japson splitter fitted and front end respray. Well chuffed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhhforyou (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

Perfection :bowdown1:


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Sorry for the photo of a photo, but it's all I could do.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

A couple of previous incarnations at Spa and Nurburg.


----------



## mcacuk (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

furiousgta said:


> Just had new Japson splitter fitted and front end respray. Well chuffed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like you've nicked your mates parking space! I don't like to be a critic, but who fitted those bumper vents?


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

moleman said:


> A couple of previous incarnations at Spa and Nurburg.


Moleman that top pic is incredible

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## furiousgta (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome detailing done a couple days ago. Too many pics to put up so here's the link:

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=982605298477232&id=156133971124373&ref=bookmarks


FuriousGTA


----------



## JoshThePonce (Jan 15, 2014)

Abflug diffuser and Rocket Dancer flap combo, loving it


----------



## CrysAk (Mar 14, 2010)

was bored this morning:


----------



## Skyline2408 (Apr 10, 2015)

[/IMG]


----------



## Rosco1989 (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## northwest (Nov 21, 2015)

Rosco1989 said:


>



Nice colour, love the black wheels too!


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

Might have seen your 33 on london road over the summer?

Great looking car mate!


----------



## Trainer (Nov 3, 2015)

These are the only one's I've got up to yet only had the car a week


----------



## jeppsta (Jun 26, 2009)

Russia, autumn...


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

2009 lots of carbon


----------



## louis110 (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## integra (Jan 29, 2013)

What bulbs are in those sidelights?


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks savage Louis!!


----------



## louis110 (Sep 16, 2007)

integra said:


> What bulbs are in those sidelights?


Thanks guys! Bulbs are VLED 5K (T10 IIRC)


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

louis110 said:


> Thanks guys! Bulbs are VLED 5K (T10 IIRC)


HOT!!!!!


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

GTR N1


----------



## Audiophile (Sep 23, 2009)

This might not be the right thread but did not know were to post: 

Need advice: 

Nardo gray?









Olive green?









Brittish Racing Green? 









At the moment it looks like this


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Got to say I really like it as it is!


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

Nardo Gray gets my vote!


----------



## rocknrolla33 (Sep 19, 2014)

As it is looks great!


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

my 2 sleeping ..


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

Sure I know the redhead on the right


----------



## Daylem (Dec 20, 2015)

Not a GTR but theyre go


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Daylem said:


> Not a GTR but theyre go


Yeh it is. It says so on the front. I've never seen those wheels before. I like it.


----------



## Daylem (Dec 20, 2015)

Just my gtr grill on my gtst its on 3sdm wheels.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

I say it'd look better without a GTR Badge in the grill. It's a good looking GTST you've got there. The wheels make it stand out well.


----------



## skressviken (Aug 5, 2015)

*My Favorite Pic.*

This is my favorite picture of my R32 GTR, Speedhunters took the picture this summer at the main GATEBIL event in Norway this summer.


----------



## Daylem (Dec 20, 2015)

Jimbostir said:


> I say it'd look better without a GTR Badge in the grill. It's a good looking GTST you've got there. The wheels make it stand out well.



My wheels caused alot of controversy on SOC, alot like marmite imo. I love them. As for the GTR bade im going to remove the R.


----------



## Irvine (Aug 18, 2012)

I think it's good people are doing different things, every gtr looks the same why be a sheep when you can be the wolf.

Neil.


----------



## adidas (Oct 11, 2015)

Daylem said:


> My wheels caused alot of controversy on SOC, alot like marmite imo. I love them. As for the GTR bade im going to remove the R.



Maybe cos its seen on the stance world a lot and its kind of weird to see them on a nice gtst, i like how agressive they look! 

My new favorite of mine....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

still my favourite pic i think


----------



## Night stalker (Mar 24, 2015)

Your 34 is stunning.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

matty32 said:


> still my favourite pic i think


Such road presence.. epic!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

thanks

gets a few looks

& goes ok too!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O10UBbChUVU


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

matty32 said:


> thanks
> 
> gets a few looks
> 
> ...


Which wheels are they? Looks HOT!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Discontinued volks (TE37 19 x 9.5 +12) in a custom colour by Rays.

 Sad that volk dont make these any more.


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

matty32 said:


> Discontinued volks (TE37 19 x 9.5 +12) in a custom colour by Rays.
> 
> Sad that volk dont make these any more.


That offset looks very aggressive shame R32 is weaker on the offset


----------



## adidas (Oct 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEFIKS (Apr 12, 2014)

SVM 900R


----------



## flovv (Jun 28, 2007)

matty32 said:


> still my favourite pic i think


That looks brilliant!! And those wheels ... ohhh ... I think I still need a set, just need to figure out how


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Plus one on that.


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

White 35's


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

White34


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Tomolo (Dec 7, 2010)

flovv said:


> That looks brilliant!! And those wheels ... ohhh ... I think I still need a set, just need to figure out how


Wow, I want one !


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Out and about in London


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Another


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Very nice! BAZ do you take a picture every time you park up?!


----------



## barney8 (May 26, 2015)

One of my favourites from the summer


----------



## familyhorse (May 10, 2007)

Manzgtr said:


> N1











May I know what sort of Vented Bonnet is it?


----------



## VIB 17 (May 15, 2015)

Favourite pic of my car so far!


----------



## frendod (Aug 6, 2013)

My R32 and Marlon88's R34 GTRs


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

Great looking cars! Absolutely love the level of cars in Malta!


----------



## flowgoode (Jul 12, 2015)

Here's a picture of my car. I imported it to the USA back in September of 2015.

"Godzilla in Nature" lol


----------



## patrickzx636 (Apr 3, 2014)

Took this about a week ago after a detail. Fall in love with this car more and more every day


----------



## M3AL (Jan 7, 2016)

NISMO-GTR said:


> heres mine.......


Love black R33 gtr's


----------



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

*my first R33 GTR V SPEC*

my black R33 GTR V SPEC


----------



## M3AL (Jan 7, 2016)

Bandit said:


> Here's my favourite pic of mine at the moment.


Midnight purple....mmm


----------



## M3AL (Jan 7, 2016)

JoshThePonce said:


>


I like


----------



## M3AL (Jan 7, 2016)

ianp said:


>


Classic


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

A kind photographer posted this NEC Autosport shot on Facebook. I can never get my pics to come out with such clarity, especially in low light conditions.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Armature !!


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve said:


> Armature !!


Armature? :chuckle:


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Steve said:


> Armature !!


So you're smoking stuff during the day now Steve?


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

MS33 said:


> Armature? :chuckle:


You bastard, I just spat my coffee all down my Surface screen! Hahaha :bowdown1: :chuckle:


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Audiophile said:


> This might not be the right thread but did not know were to post:
> 
> Need advice:
> 
> Nardo gray?


YES! Never seen a colour like that before on a car, definitely my choice!


----------



## FiLi (Jan 25, 2008)

Some fun :chuckle:


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Mudflap said:


> So you're smoking stuff during the day now Steve?


Anyway Steve, here's a pic I took at the NEC last week.

Didn't see any Gaymans there.



202016_zpsotry0n4k.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I am just smokin' Jack !!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Red Duke said:


> You bastard, I just spat my coffee all down my Surface screen! Hahaha :bowdown1: :chuckle:


Even worse, I just lost some red wine !!! :flame:


----------



## 900ss (Aug 16, 2010)

Dats the sausage :chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

More red wine spilt !!!!


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Steve said:


> I am just smokin' Jack !!!


You rascal.

I'm vaping with Merlot.

See you soon Sir.:thumbsup:

BTW, it's definitely your round.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yes and a nice 18 yr old malt to end the evening soon 

Yes hope so

and yes it is (again) LOL


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Steve said:


> Yes and a nice 18 yr old virgin to end the evening soon


See you soon and enjoy the rest of your evening old fellah.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Steve said:


> Yes and a nice 18 yr old to end the evening


Good lad! :thumbsup: and be sure to give her a tip. :chuckle:


----------



## S2K Simmy (Oct 13, 2015)

Favorite one so far:
IMG_4827 by sandhu825


----------



## dpm (Apr 10, 2009)

My newest one 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

My new 34


----------



## Mätsi (Jan 27, 2016)

My Gtr


----------



## Kmeng (Feb 22, 2016)

Nice Gtr's in here. Giving me some ideas


----------



## djfoxs (Feb 3, 2015)

some lovely motors


----------



## Ricci (Jan 30, 2016)

Lovely cars here!


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

*2016*

2016 R35


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

goghat said:


> My new 34


It'll be good to see your new 34 next to Toni's.

34s seem to stay at home, especially if it's raining.


----------



## JTCC (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## Mätsi (Jan 27, 2016)

very nice shots  and cars


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Mätsi said:


> very nice shots  and cars


They are pretty pics but there were not many folks in the stands watching.


----------



## knighty444 (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## JTCC (Apr 12, 2015)

Mudflap said:


> They are pretty pics but there were not many folks in the stands watching.


drift meet was on the road course in the center. They let us use the back straight way/bank turn of the oval for a photo shoot.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

JTCC said:


> drift meet was on the road course in the center. They let us use the back straight way/bank turn of the oval for a photo shoot.


Thanks for the feedback.

They are some nice pics. Are you coming to some meets? It would be great to see your car in real life.

I know this is not the GTROC Forum but that club arranges some good meetings.


----------



## JTCC (Apr 12, 2015)

Mudflap said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> They are some nice pics. Are you coming to some meets? It would be great to see your car in real life.
> 
> I know this is not the GTROC Forum but that club arranges some good meetings.


I live in the USA


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

JTCC said:


> I live in the USA


That's OK.

Many members of the GTROC live near London and fail to attend meets near London.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

not mine, but looks good tho


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

Chronos said:


> not mine, but looks good tho


What a fantastic colour !!!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Sustanon250 said:


> What a fantastic colour !!!


it's the R34 bayside blue, looks good on an R35 If I do say so myself!


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

Chronos said:


> it's the R34 bayside blue, looks good on an R35 If I do say so myself!



Many many years ago , I bought an almost new R34 Vspec from Middlehurst in Bayside Blue - to date , without any doubt the best colour car I've ever owned (and I've owned a LOT of cars) 

Stunning !


----------



## Ackdaddy05 (Feb 15, 2015)

Recently had a paint correction detail and put some new wheels on my car. Tried to get in some quick photos before the sun went down, only managed to grab a few good ones. This is currently my favorite picture.


----------



## jinxy (May 9, 2015)




----------



## louis110 (Sep 16, 2007)

Pulled the car out of hibernation and straight to the shop for an overhaul last weekend. Last couple of shots before being torn apart.


----------



## adidas (Oct 11, 2015)

My most recent shoot! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy400 (Oct 17, 2015)

best one so far


----------



## Doldy (Jul 6, 2015)

Here is a recent one with NO filter, taken on my iPhone 6


----------



## Armchair face (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## Sagaramliya (Sep 5, 2015)

Beast!


----------



## endallwar (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## knighty444 (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## jb1 (May 1, 2005)




----------



## Mätsi (Jan 27, 2016)

Couple shots from spring meet in finland


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Mätsi said:


> Couple shots from spring meet in finland


That is soooo tasty.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

MS33 said:


> That is soooo tasty.


nahh! this is better


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Chronos said:


> nahh! this is better


You have great taste sir. :bowdown1:


----------



## Mätsi (Jan 27, 2016)

Chronos said:


> nahh! this is better



Those hi heels are pretty nice. What turbos u are running ?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Mätsi said:


> Those hi heels are pretty nice. What turbos u are running ?


Not sure, but those turbo inlet pipes are real nice!


----------



## teetee (Jun 30, 2013)

I have maybe 15 photos of my car in this new look, someday i take better camera with me and try to take nicer photos.


----------



## spekterg35 (Oct 27, 2015)

In Las Vegas last year for SEMA.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Just love this one, my fave by far...


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Hosaka Time


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Few pictures at Exclusive Tuning over the weekend.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

^^^ Love the R32


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

louis110 said:


>


damn any more details on the how you did the taillights?


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

BOB GTR34 said:


> Few pictures at Exclusive Tuning over the weekend.



I wonder who ownes B9 these days?

That lovely 34 has a long history here on the Register.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Scott said:


> I wonder who ownes B9 these days?
> 
> That lovely 34 has a long history here on the Register.


Bob owns it lol

Cems old car isn't it?


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Jags said:


> Bob owns it lol
> 
> Cems old car isn't it?


Yes, plus a few other original members have owned her.
The plate was Wroestars number, he had on his blue 32 for many years.

Those were the days, but long gone now though,....... :bowdown1:


----------



## Nelis7 (Apr 13, 2016)

Here is one of mine the best one until now:


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

MS33 said:


> ^^^ Love the R32


----------



## Alex1710 (Sep 21, 2015)

This


----------



## Alex1710 (Sep 21, 2015)

Or this


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

A recent shot of mine being detailed


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

goghat said:


> A recent shop of mine being detailed


I've seen this one in real life.

It's good. :thumbsup:


----------



## JTCC (Apr 12, 2015)

I thought this one turned out pretty good for a cell phone lol.


----------



## integra (Jan 29, 2013)

I want those wheels!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

JTCC said:


> I thought this one turned out pretty good for a cell phone lol.



Those wheels look the business on that car.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

*TME EVO*

A couple of my TME,

Its for sale if anyone's interested!


----------



## teetee (Jun 30, 2013)

Couple pics from 1/4 mile day last weekend


----------



## Signs_Rant (Dec 17, 2015)

I like it too!


----------



## Signs_Rant (Dec 17, 2015)

Fantastic shot.


----------



## Signs_Rant (Dec 17, 2015)

(in the style of Yoda) "a path to the dark side this is"


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

JTCC said:


> I thought this one turned out pretty good for a cell phone lol.


A man after my own heart,.....

.....you can't beat a 32 on 18' RG's!!!! :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :smokin:


----------



## knighty444 (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## louis110 (Sep 16, 2007)

CSB said:


> damn any more details on the how you did the taillights?


Yup! I made a video and uploaded it to Youtube. I'm at work right now and don't have access to Youtube but just search "zleds II.C DIY install" you'll find it.


----------



## wilfsp1 (Sep 27, 2004)

R32 & R35


----------



## Gavin2ltr (May 24, 2015)

Picture taken with my iphone.


----------



## Hulk Hogan (Apr 1, 2015)

Gavin2ltr said:


> Picture taken with my iphone.


Is that Stowe Gardens?


----------



## Gavin2ltr (May 24, 2015)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Is that Stowe Gardens?


Ya I think it is. Got lost on the way to silverstone and it would be rude not to stop for a photo passing :chuckle:


----------



## Hulk Hogan (Apr 1, 2015)

Gavin2ltr said:


> Ya I think it is. Got lost on the way to silverstone and it would be rude not to stop for a photo passing :chuckle:


Yep, that's the one. Went through there a couple months ago going the "back" way to Silverstone and been meaning to go back for a photo opportunity.


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

Taken a couple of weeks ago after a full wash and polish. Not bad for a nearly 7 year old car


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

Not my car, but managed to see this yesterday - a superb classic.


Not bad for a 45 + year old car!


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## CJSMITH2014 (Nov 15, 2014)

great selection, more older gtr's about than i thought


----------



## CJSMITH2014 (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## 23ZLR (May 12, 2016)

*My R33 GTR*

my 33 in Oz.


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## rel_original (Aug 3, 2015)

Nothing special


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

Picture from Hot Import Nights car show in Dallas, TX USA


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Shrek - taken during the R Tune photoshoot.

more to follow


----------



## Mätsi (Jan 27, 2016)

Got new phone and what is best object to test ? gtr of course..  Running twin garret 2871-r's, tomei manifoids etc etc. Little laggy but kicks later....  E: wanted fujimura rear lip if somebody have ?


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

I went for a spirited drive yesterday, Is there a better way to waste a few hours and a tank of Petrol?! :chuckle:













The car performed brilliantly and it was utterly stinking dirty too but you'd never know it as it still looked awesome in the midday Sun!


----------



## Birdmayne (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

---


----------



## S2K Simmy (Oct 13, 2015)

Two of the R35:
IMG_5225_sum_mode_1 by sandhu825, on Flickr
IMG_5217 by sandhu825, on Flickr

One of the R32:
IMG_5065 by sandhu825, on Flickr

The keys to happiness:
Untitled by sandhu825, on Flickr


----------



## dinny (Sep 21, 2011)

only one word for that car beautiful/////////


----------



## dinny (Sep 21, 2011)

*gtr*



BigBen said:


> View attachment 157265
> 
> 
> Taken a couple of weeks ago after a full wash and polish. Not bad for a nearly 7 year old car


only one word for that car beautiful////////////


----------



## JDMFanZA (Aug 29, 2016)

I could be breaking the rules here, as this is not my car, but its my favorite pic, because it makes me feel like I own it


----------



## louis110 (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Amazing car mate, very beautiful :bowdown1: :clap:

Where did you get those tail lights?? They're looking ace 

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

*MY17*

MY17


----------



## rel_original (Aug 3, 2015)

louis110 said:


>


Are these the zledslights?


----------



## louis110 (Sep 16, 2007)

rel_original said:


> Are these the zledslights?


Indeed. 1st set in canada


----------



## louis110 (Sep 16, 2007)

Austrian GTR said:


> Amazing car mate, very beautiful :bowdown1: :clap:
> 
> Where did you get those tail lights?? They're looking ace
> 
> ...


Hey Leo. Had them ordered through Zledslights.com. I actually had a group buy thread doing on here but it got deleted by admin lol.

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## R0B. (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

louis110 said:


> Hey Leo. Had them ordered through Zledslights.com. I actually had a group buy thread doing on here but it got deleted by admin lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


Cool, thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

louis110 said:


>


Now that's a stunner mate. What wheels/dimensions are those?


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Daily sh1tter


----------



## louis110 (Sep 16, 2007)

saucyboy said:


> Now that's a stunner mate. What wheels/dimensions are those?


Thanks! Wheels are Work S1R 18x10+25 on 10mm spacers.


----------



## TP_ (Jan 18, 2008)

louis110 said:


>


Omfg... Perfection right there! :clap::clap:


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

SkylineGTRCy said:


>


What an amazing looking car.:thumbsup:


----------



## Night stalker (Mar 24, 2015)

To date


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

Weather was exceptional today so out I went.


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Best one of my R35 so far.....


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## davejames33 (May 18, 2014)

A couple of mine from players show


----------



## spekterg35 (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

found these from a while back


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Love the look of that car !!


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

spekterg35 said:


>


Looks Stunning!!


----------



## davejames33 (May 18, 2014)

Couple from players show last month


----------



## JoshThePonce (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## FASTR (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

A trip to the Brecon Beacons last week

Skyline by Nigel Davies, on Flickr

IMG_9463 by Nigel Davies, on Flickr

IMG_9442 by Nigel Davies, on Flickr


----------



## HRuSH (Nov 12, 2016)

From Russia with love


----------



## flovv (Jun 28, 2007)

HRuSH said:


> From Russia with love


Very nice!!


----------



## integra (Jan 29, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

integra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a great colour.....

Much want!


----------



## skitzafit (Aug 29, 2016)

[redacted] said:


> What a great colour.....
> 
> Much want!


 I second that, amazing color!!!


----------



## Gojira-R32 (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Doldy (Jul 6, 2015)

image upload no limit


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Looks "ard" I like the rear lights


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Love that last one!


----------



## Rhdtwrp (Dec 1, 2016)

aferx said:


> Here's one that i like


Sexy


----------



## Rhdtwrp (Dec 1, 2016)

markM3 said:


> [iurl="http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=7011&d=1359710193"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good man


----------



## Rhdtwrp (Dec 1, 2016)

SkylineGTRCy said:


>


:heart_eyes::heart_eyes::heart_eyes:


----------



## Rhdtwrp (Dec 1, 2016)

GTR_Cymru said:


> A trip to the Brecon Beacons last week
> 
> Skyline by Nigel Davies, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Nothing like a white GTR:heart_eyes:


----------



## Gav.Diamond (Jul 26, 2003)

Not had car long so is as I purchased


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Gojira-R32 said:


>



That is sex on wheels! :bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## James GT-R (Aug 16, 2005)

Couple of new pictures of mine from a few months ago...


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

James GT-R said:


> Couple of new pictures of mine from a few months ago...


Nice. Look so good in white and the wheels really suit the car. Are they 19"?


----------



## NickB (Nov 27, 2016)

davejames33 said:


> Couple from players show last month


That colour is amazing - looks stunning mate!


----------



## woolistu (Mar 9, 2016)

My R324 Bee`r ,RB26 single Rwd


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Carno (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Slenders (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi guys, new to the forum, and new to the GTR scene 

For now, my best picture is me getting my GTR :chuckle:
Car looks a little bit dirty, but after a while it will look better ! (I hope  )


----------



## Gojira-R32 (Jun 22, 2012)

Slenders said:


> Hi guys, new to the forum, and new to the GTR scene
> 
> For now, my best picture is me getting my GTR :chuckle:
> Car looks a little bit dirty, but after a while it will look better ! (I hope  )



looks like it needs some love,

van waar in belgie ben je ?


----------



## Slenders (Dec 20, 2016)

Gojira-R32 said:


> looks like it needs some love,
> 
> van waar in belgie ben je ?


Yeah... def. needs some love. The car is currently at the body shop.

Van noord limburg: Hamont. Jij van uit de buurt ?


----------



## Gojira-R32 (Jun 22, 2012)

Slenders said:


> Yeah... def. needs some love. The car is currently at the body shop.
> 
> Van noord limburg: Hamont. Jij van uit de buurt ?


Bodyshop? toch nie Joey's bodyshop?

Hamont is op een scheet van mij af, k woon in kamp


----------



## Slenders (Dec 20, 2016)

Gojira-R32 said:


> Bodyshop? toch nie Joey's bodyshop?
> 
> Hamont is op een scheet van mij af, k woon in kamp


Kamp ? zegt me niks ?  hahah
En nee niet Joey (ken ik trouwens niet eens) maar BCC hier in Hamont.


----------



## Gojira-R32 (Jun 22, 2012)

kamp = leopoldsburg


----------



## Slenders (Dec 20, 2016)

Gojira-R32 said:


> kamp = leopoldsburg


Ooooh  Kijk, dat is inderdaad niet ver !
Dan kunnen we wel eens afspreken zodra de mijne klaar is en ingeschreven


----------



## Gojira-R32 (Jun 22, 2012)

check visitor message.

ingeschreven als oldtimer dan ?


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Here's a couple of my favorite pics


----------



## Nelkel (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

Mine


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

R34GTRvspec2nur said:


> Mine


great car - where are you based?


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

I.am.Sully said:


> great car - where are you based?


thanks ,Birmingham .


----------



## skitzafit (Aug 29, 2016)

My humble submission to this amazing thread.

NYD3 by M. Scott, on Flickr

Jan3 by M. Scott, on Flickr


----------



## NICKH (Mar 4, 2004)

*My R32*

The "stance" and "hibernating for the winter".


----------



## liam1122 (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

My fav of my car

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

R32 GTR


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

-----


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

My work in progress


----------



## Zack (Feb 25, 2016)

Not usually one to like body kits but that's fair tidy mate.


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks Zack! Needed to go wider on the arches to put down the power as its a gts so couldn't fit anything decent under the arches.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

goldywaggon said:


> My fav of my car
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


What an amazing car!: Beautiful. bowdown1:


----------



## NickB (Nov 27, 2016)

*Taken on a rainy January day....*

My 2013 R35 - photo taken down the road from where i live on a misty, wet January day....









[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Samy81 (Oct 6, 2016)

Really nice cars there.


----------



## SKailine (Nov 22, 2012)

Picture is taken after the final dynorun. The GTR has a big single turbo (Endless/Holset T70r) and its running on a haltech.


----------



## skitzafit (Aug 29, 2016)

SKailine said:


> Picture is taken after the final dynorun. The GTR has a big single turbo (Endless/Holset T70r) and its running on a haltech.


Beautiful car. How do you like the turbo setup?

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh91 (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## SKailine (Nov 22, 2012)

skitzafit said:


> Beautiful car. How do you like the turbo setup?
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Thanks!

I love this set up... The turbo spools quick and the sound is amazing. I will post a driving video on this section.


----------



## Shaks (Sep 30, 2016)

Heres mine


----------



## Prits_88 (Nov 2, 2015)

Shaks said:


> Heres mine


A beaut! What side sills do you have?


----------



## Marc7680 (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Spiidfriik (Sep 9, 2015)

Longing for summer!


----------



## Bawitaba (Feb 20, 2017)

baysideblue


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

*ceramic pro*

After ceramic pro treatment, no more waxing....


----------



## Marc7680 (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## GPA (Mar 12, 2017)

*Here is my little machine*

Some photos, will not be the best, but if the first, greetings.


----------



## Dough75 (May 10, 2012)

Took mine out for the first time this year on Saturday.


----------



## RedRobert (Jan 6, 2015)

Bit of polishing, waxing and paint coating at the weekend


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

[/QUOTE]

Post ONE picture of your car. It can be a proffesional shot, or one you took and simply liked etc. but post it up on here.[/QUOTE]

Go on then . Off for winter hibernation he goes


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Yours?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Jimbostir said:


> Yours?


Yup 

Keep it in tokyo 

Currently at the tuners for vcam post 4yr refurb

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/420753-back-32-after-11-years.html


----------



## KevPas (Apr 19, 2019)

Tucking it away till spring


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Updated


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

Updated images after restoration


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

New favorite


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

So good I posted twice...no, seriously, didn’t know what I was doing - apologies


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Quite like this one of mine


----------



## wilfsp1 (Sep 27, 2004)




----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

The most recent ......


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

On a spring day...


----------



## Bush (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

New car, so I can post twice, right


----------



## adamfoster009 (Mar 17, 2020)

One of my best cars is Alfa Romeo 145 2.0, this is a fantastic car.


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

subtle by Alex.


----------



## Din Viesel (Sep 12, 2015)

What a lovely colour !


----------



## BigKriss (Sep 14, 2012)

And my odd little bastard.....


----------



## GT RRR (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

GT RRR said:


> View attachment 259427
> View attachment 259428
> View attachment 259429
> View attachment 259430
> ...


Nice plate


----------



## SimcardR32GTR (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

"How dare you, you cisGenderedWhiteR32Skyline?"


----------



## SimcardR32GTR (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## sharp_platonic (Nov 27, 2017)

Al_Star said:


> taken by Paul Creed last summer


This is so cool. I love the color!


----------



## sharp_platonic (Nov 27, 2017)

Seeing all these awesome pictures make me miss the outside world. I miss our road trips. I hope this pandemic will be over soon. For now, let's stay home and be safe.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

One of my all time favorite


----------



## Alanjack (Apr 28, 2020)

This is my favorite Nissan GTR car. I bought it 5 years ago, I love the way it handles on the road, with great performance


----------



## mason88 (Dec 12, 2016)

Haven't touched it for a while but here's one of my 32


----------



## Short Paul (Jun 15, 2020)

Alanjack said:


> This is my favorite Nissan GTR car. I bought it 5 years ago, I love the way it handles on the road, with great performance
> View attachment 260304


Gorgeous


----------



## Short Paul (Jun 15, 2020)

Alanjack said:


> This is my favorite Nissan GTR car. I bought it 5 years ago, I love the way it handles on the road, with great performance
> View attachment 260304


That is so nice


----------



## Danielw (May 14, 2019)

summer evening drive


----------



## ahmedzar (Jun 24, 2020)

Here we go, My 2002 R34 M-Spec #308/366 only made.


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

2 my missus took 😎


----------



## Kristofor (Sep 28, 2018)

Trev said:


> Quite like this one of mine


What number is your Vspec


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Kristofor said:


> What number is your Vspec


Mine isn’t a V-Spec - I just have V-Spec II wheels.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Some random Pictures.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Had my wheels refurbished, white instead of grey, totally changes the look of the car..


----------



## Calv GTSt (Jun 30, 2002)

Here’s mine😁


----------



## Calv GTSt (Jun 30, 2002)




----------



## Markys (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## GNP1975 (9 mo ago)

Don't get to use it as much as I would like


----------



## PJB (Feb 2, 2018)

Calv GTSt said:


> View attachment 275368
> 
> View attachment 275370
> 
> ...


Are you taking a leak in picture 3?


----------



## Calv GTSt (Jun 30, 2002)

PJB said:


> Are you taking a leak in picture 3?


😆 You spotted it, I was taking the photo, a mate decided to go for a pee whilst I was taking it.

Wasn't me


----------



## stevenhunter1976 (5 mo ago)




----------

